# Ashish Jain - Australia PR (189) Journey -



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

I gave my PTE-Academic exam on Saturday (October-15) at Pearson Test Centre, Nirman Vihar, Delhi and still waiting for the results. I understand that's it's just 3rd business day completed and results generally come with-in 5 business days.

Anyways, exam went very well. I am expecting at least 65+ in all for communicative skills and hence started collecting experience letters from previous organization.

I have total work experience of 8+ years with MCA from IP University. I am expecting to secure 10 points of work experience after regular deduction of 2 years.

At the moment, I am expecting to file my case positively with 65 points which is the cut-off in 'Analyst Programmer' level at the moment.

I will keep posting my queries and updates for everyone's reference. Thanks.

Wish me luck. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

All the best Ashish, your results will be out soon, as the calendar approaches Indian festive season international exams start delaying their result, though an irony but its true

PS : I faced it last Diwali


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks Sultan. 

Today, I got my PTE Academic results and though not best but they will work for me.

Listening: 75
Reading: 89
Speaking: 71
Writing: 74

As they all are above 65, I am qualified to get 10 points.

My total, if all goes well
Age - 30 (Until May 25, 2017)
English - 10
Edu Qual - 15 (MCA)
Work Experience - 10 (8years - 2years = range of 5-8 years)
------------------------------
Total - 65

Currently, I am collecting letters from previous organisations and obtaining 'Police Clearance Certificate'.

After this I will apply to ACS as my ANZSCO category is 261311. 

What is the next step after ACS?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dont go for Police clearance/medicals at this stage, do them within a week after you have applied visa,

i am saying this because *initial entry dat*e or *must enter before date* is calculated based on date of pcc/medicals, doing them this early is not advisable

next step after ACS is EoI submission, you can PM me once ACS is done

all the best


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Sultan, you are of great help. Thanks for this important advice, I'll keep it in mind.

Also, I'll PM you once ACS is done !!


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*University/College Rating | ACS | AQF | CEP*

Meanwhile, when I am collecting 'Roles & Responsibilities Letter', I found this great link. I request everyone viewing this post - to get registered and have a look to internationaleducation.gov.au

you can see the ratings of your university and course comparable to the educational level of the AQF qualification. This will definitely guide you to assess your skills before ACS does.

Do try 
internationaleducation.gov.au/cep/Subcontinent-and-the-Middle-East/India/Assessment-Guidelines/Pages/HigherEd-S1-Default.aspx after registration !!

Also, in brief, University of Delhi & IP University are both section 1 universities with course comparable to australian universities which means a master from one of these is equal to masters from Australia. At least, at the moment, I tend to believe so.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*ACS assessment processing time - November 2016*

I collected all 'roles & responsibilities letter' on company's letter head (total:3 companies with 8yrs experience) and submitted them to ACS along with post-graduation (MCA) transcript and degree certificate on October 29, 2016 (Saturday).

It moved to Stage 2 on Monday (i.e allocated) and at this time, it is still on stage 2.

ANZSCO Category: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*ACS assessment processing time - November 2016*

Today morning, it moved to stage 4. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ashishjain said:


> Today morning, it moved to stage 4. :fingerscrossed:


things moving at good speed... i am sure you will submit EoI soon.. all the best


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi,

Was the infrastructure at Nirman Vihar test center good? I heard from someone that he experienced technical issue on the computer at Nirman Vihar test center on which he was giving the PTE-Academic test, but other candidates did not faced any issue at Nirman Vihar test center and were able to complete their test properly.

So would you recommend someone to go to Yusuf Sarai center or to Nirman Vihar center for giving PTE-Academic test? Please tell and also the reason behind choosing that test center.

The thing is Yusuf Sarai center is almost fully-booked and Nirman Vihar center is almost fully-available.

Also @Jazbekhu said in that PTE-A thread that "my frend told me that she also faced some problem in mic which they couldnot able to fix the problem at that time and she got only 30 marks in speaking".

So I was doubtful if the Nirman Vihar center is having good infrastructure for giving PTE-Academic test? Your inputs please. Thanks.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> Today morning, it moved to stage 4. :fingerscrossed:


How did you convince HR of your past and present companies to give the "roles and responsibilities" letter ?


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*PTE Academic - NIrman Vihar - Test Centre Review*



misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was the infrastructure at Nirman Vihar test center good? I heard from someone that he experienced technical issue on the computer at Nirman Vihar test center on which he was giving the PTE-Academic test, but other candidates did not faced any issue at Nirman Vihar test center and were able to complete their test properly....
> .
> ...


I gave only 1 PTE exam and that's in Nirman Vihar as it's the centre closest to North Delhi and after the exam I could my wife returning from her job. This is the reason, I chose this centre.

Trust me, if I had researched and if I also went with statistics (1 full & other fully available), I had gone skeptical too. that's human behavior, the more information we delve, the more we want.

Technology fails sometime. It's a bad luck and if centre didn't supported your friend then it's really bad. Fortunately, I was lucky enough and I believe others too. The whole batch gave it smoothly and I made 2 friends over there. They both scored 79+ in all four skills.

Odd situations does happen. Let's not lose our calm.

I would also advise you to go through scored practice tests, you'll know better how the experience is gonna be like.

I advise you to clear your thoughts and choose Nirman Vihar without any doubt, if that's convenient to you.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Convince HR of previous companies*



sabhishek982 said:


> How did you convince HR of your past and present companies to give the "roles and responsibilities" letter ?


I didn't have to convince HR.
I had to convince managers.

So far, in 8 professional years, I worked with 4 organizations (Barclays, McKinsey, CSC & BlackRock). Let's call them C1,C2,C3,C4 for anonymity not in specific order.

HR of all major organizations has done this before for many others. One is asking for 'Roles & Responsibilities letter' with few other details mentioned. They are absolutely fine with this. Infact, most of them, gave me their own template.

Their template is same as required by ACS, they just add one line in the end i.e. Mr. X validates this information and can be contacted for further information/clarifications. This is for obvious reasons, how can HR validates your roles i.e. whether you are true or lying and may put company in jeopardy in future. So, they put all liability to one person who was your manager (Mr. X)

C1: 2008-2010 : It was toughest as it took me around 10 days. Manager was not convinced with roles & responsibilities. I had to tweak the language and after few iterations and probably with some frustration (he stopped picking my calls), he approved it. HR of C1, readily sent me the letter over email. Toughest part was the constant chase, talking sweetly, appraising his efforts to help you build your career and what not. 
(One can call it chamchagiri, I call it 'getting the job done')

C2: 2010-2011: Situation was tough but the support was awesome. My line-manager, senior manager, vice president, head of the department, colleagues, every one had left this organization by now. When I left, it was a company of 500 people and I knew 250 of them (they are on my facebook too). I'm still a personality over there. Had good contacts in HR. Everyone was ready to help but who will sign my letter. They told me that Department Head will sign after reviewing roles. 
I took advantage of the situation and expanded my roles and responsibilities to match ANZSCO as much as possible and also keeping in mind the department head who is gonna sign it. It got approved. I got this letter with in 4 days.

C3: 2011-2016: Imagine, yesterday I sent a letter to my previous line manager and copying HR. Manager approved and HR generated letter today. With in 2 days, I had the letter.

C4:2016 - now: I didn't want to mess with my current organization. I have been working here for 2 months only. I skipped them. Some suggested me to put SD for current but I don't want to give false information. Please understand, it's just 2 months, had it been over a year, I would have discussed it with my manager and HR, the way my friend did. He motivated me, when I was in org C3. He told manager, Sr. manager & HR, that this process takes atleast 2 years, so he is definitely here for next 2 years. They were convinced that he is not gonna leave anytime soon and they generated the letter. Though, after ACS, it took him only 5 months and he gave notice to the org C3.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Relationships fades over time and that makes things pretty hard. But once, you will dive, you will learn to swim and it's easy. I too feared but I tried and now that part look easy to me. I had so much negative thoughts for them but it's all positive now.

Go ahead and write a letter/email to them. Ask your friends there to give you email IDs of HR. You'll do it.:thumb:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Where is this Nirman Vihar center? Can you please post its complete address, as somehow even though I try to search for it in google, I am not able to locate its address? Then I can check which test center is closer. Thanks.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Where is this Nirman Vihar center? Can you please post its complete address, as somehow even though I try to search for it in google, I am not able to locate its address? Then I can check which test center is closer. Thanks.


It's 100 metres ahead of Nirman Vihar Metro Station towards Preet Vihar. :bolt:

Address is available on pearsonpte.com


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ashishjain said:


> It's 100 metres ahead of Nirman Vihar Metro Station towards Preet Vihar. :bolt:
> 
> Address is available on pearsonpte.com


I got its address. Thanks. In the attached map, can you please indicate where it is exactly, since google map is not able to find it properly using its full address. Also after arriving at Nirman Vihar metro station and assuming that if someone is coming for the first time to this area, and he would be walking, so at the max how much time do you think he would take to reach the test center by walking? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## pjrichpj (Jul 14, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> I got its address. Thanks. In the attached map, can you please indicate where it is exactly, since google map is not able to find it properly using its full address. Also after arriving at Nirman Vihar metro station and assuming that if someone is coming for the first time to this area, and he would be walking, so at the max how much time do you think he would take to reach the test center by walking? Please suggest. Thanks.


Hi Ashish,

Could you please share the reference letter sample you've used. I am about to submit ACS assessment and collecting all the documents.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*ACS - Case Finalized*

Just received the assessment. Everything is positive.

Degree - AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
Employment Hisory - Recognised 7 years 10 months but equate to 5 years 10 months (Cutted 2 years)


----------



## pjrichpj (Jul 14, 2016)

Ashish

Could you please share the reference letter sample you've used. I am about to submit ACS assessment and collecting all the documents.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Request for reference letter*



pjrichpj said:


> Ashish
> 
> Could you please share the reference letter sample you've used. I am about to submit ACS assessment and collecting all the documents.


While I can't share the reference letter sample due to below reasons:
1. Each of them is unique as specific to each company.
2. It has* my details*.
3. *Plagiarism *is strongly avoided while dealing with ACS.
4. It won't help as much as reference letter sample from ACS is best. Go to their site and you will find it.

I rather than sample letter, struggled more with writing the email to HR about requesting them.

Here is *sample email*, I wrote to HR of each company:



> Hi Team,
> 
> I am <_Your Name_> (Staff ID: <_Emp ID_>), who worked with <_Org Name_> between <_Start Date_> and <_End Date_> in <_Team_Name_>.
> 
> ...


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> I got its address. Thanks. In the attached map, can you please indicate where it is exactly, since google map is not able to find it properly using its full address. Also after arriving at Nirman Vihar metro station and assuming that if someone is coming for the first time to this area, and he would be walking, so at the max how much time do you think he would take to reach the test center by walking? Please suggest. Thanks.


Any information on above question, please. Thanks.


----------



## pjrichpj (Jul 14, 2016)

*Thanks!*



ashishjain said:


> While I can't share the reference letter sample due to below reasons:
> 1. Each of them is unique as specific to each company.
> 2. It has* my details*.
> 3. *Plagiarism *is strongly avoided while dealing with ACS.
> ...


Thanks Ashish


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Any information on above question, please. Thanks.


5 mins walk from Nirman Vihar Metro station

Lat/Long - 28.639407,77.2916627


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi ashish,

Are you the one who wrote excellent stuff on Quora related to PTE exam ?

If yes... thanks alot sir.. those really helped me..


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Quora - PTE Academic - Most Viewed Writer*



samcool80 said:


> Hi ashish,
> 
> Are you the one who wrote excellent stuff on Quora related to PTE exam ?
> 
> If yes... thanks alot sir.. those really helped me..


Yes, you guessed it right. I am the most viewed writer in PTE & PTE Academic on Quora.

Thanks for the appreciation. Just, serving the society.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> Yes, you guessed it right. I am the most viewed writer in PTE & PTE Academic on Quora.
> 
> Thanks for the appreciation. Just, serving the society.


Hi Ashish - You are doing a great job for everyone out here. I had sent you a private message a couple of days ago with some queries, can you please have a look in your free time and advise?


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

sabhishek982 said:


> Hi Ashish - You are doing a great job for everyone out here. I had sent you a private message a couple of days ago with some queries, can you please have a look in your free time and advise?


Hey, just replied you. I was on holiday over last 5 days !


----------



## ankitkhanna318 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi Ashish,

I am planning to apply for the PR of Australia. Even I did my MCA, but was concerned about the job opportunities in my field over there. Do you have any insight/information about that? IF you can please guide.

Thanks.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

ankitkhanna318 said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, may I know your ANZSCO code ? 
Please provide your points summary, ACS outcome and what stage of PR processing you're in. 

~iTapatalk


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Jo Opportunities in Australia*



ankitkhanna318 said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> I am planning to apply for the PR of Australia. Even I did my MCA, but was concerned about the job opportunities in my field over there. Do you have any insight/information about that? IF you can please guide.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Ankit,

I had doubts too and to clear them I asked questions like you. I asked my friends (around 8), who went over there and settled. The best experience of job finding among them was with in 7 days and the worst is with-in 2 months. This is truly motivating.

I did more checks on linkedin and seek with my job keywords (vba, excel, c#, html, css, asp.net, sql) and found good enough relevant jobs in Sydney & Melbourne.

Initially, most of us get contractor jobs. There is job-insecurity inolved but comes with good pay-scale.

In brief, job oppotunities are really good. For deeper understanding go to linkedin jobs or seek job engine.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> Hey Ankit,
> 
> I had doubts too and to clear them I asked questions like you. I asked my friends (around 8), who went over there and settled. The best experience of job finding among them was with in 7 days and the worst is with-in 2 months. This is truly motivating.
> 
> ...


Ashish - Did your friends got jobs in Aus on skype sitting in India or they left job in India and went there to find the jobs?


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

sabhishek982 said:


> Ashish - Did your friends got jobs in Aus on skype sitting in India or they left job in India and went there to find the jobs?


Unfortunately, none of them found it over Skype or here from India. All of them flew and stayed over to their relatives or friends. Once, you have Australia address and phone number, only then you are contacted (as I have been told). There is risk but worthy of reward.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> Unfortunately, none of them found it over Skype or here from India. All of them flew and stayed over to their relatives or friends. Once, you have Australia address and phone number, only then you are contacted (as I have been told). There is risk but worthy of reward.


It is a big risk of leaving the current job. I have 10 years of experience in IT, married with a kid and I cannot imagine of leaving the job in India and go to Australia and put my myself and family on risk.

As far as address and mobile no. is concerned, I have a friend there who is now an Australian citizen living in Melb. He came to India few months and and gave me a SIM card of Australia. Can I mention his address and mobile no. of Australia in my Resume. and if they shortlist my CV and call me for the interview then I can tell them that I am in Australia on Tourist visa for a month. If they want to take interview and I feel that its a good company to give a try then I can fly to Austrlia in the few days to give the interview.

How does it sound to you?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ashishjain said:


> I gave only 1 PTE exam and that's in Nirman Vihar as it's the centre closest to North Delhi and after the exam I could my wife returning from her job. This is the reason, I chose this centre.
> 
> Trust me, if I had researched and if I also went with statistics (1 full & other fully available), I had gone skeptical too. that's human behavior, the more information we delve, the more we want.
> 
> ...


Hi, I gave the test but scored badly in speaking section. Can you please let me know what should be the mic position while speaking in the real test? When you gave your test at Nirman Vihar center, then at what position did you place mic during your speaking in your PTE-Academic real test? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Improve PTE Speaking score*



misecmisc said:


> Hi, I gave the test but scored badly in speaking section. Can you please let me know what should be the mic position while speaking in the real test? When you gave your test at Nirman Vihar center, then at what position did you place mic during your speaking in your PTE-Academic real test? Please suggest. Thanks.


I placed mic above nostrils opening. <*SNIP*> - *Rule 10: Advertising http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html - kaju/moderator*


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Read Enlightenment by Tarun*



sabhishek982 said:


> It is a big risk of leaving the current job. I have 10 years of experience in IT, married with a kid and I cannot imagine of leaving the job in India and go to Australia and put my myself and family on risk.
> 
> As far as address and mobile no. is concerned, I have a friend there who is now an Australian citizen living in Melb. He came to India few months and and gave me a SIM card of Australia. Can I mention his address and mobile no. of Australia in my Resume. and if they shortlist my CV and call me for the interview then I can tell them that I am in Australia on Tourist visa for a month. If they want to take interview and I feel that its a good company to give a try then I can fly to Australia in the few days to give the interview.
> 
> How does it sound to you?


Please don't mind but it sounds cynicism and pessimistic to me. As per the law, you will never get a job on Tourist visa. You have to take the risk. Read the link 'Enlightenment' in my signature.

There you will find a person Tarun who enlightened me. Imagine, I'm leaving behind a package of Rs.3.2 million and Tarun left Rs.4.5 million. If you believe in yourself, if you are real worth, if you really are technically sound then go ahead and apply for PR.

If you have doubts about yourself or on your talent, please don't go ahead.

I won't criticize for not taking risk, but will encourage you to take the risk.

I also have 9 years of work-experience, have a wife and a son too. There are no issues in my personal and work life.

We are looking for a better life and hence this move. Please read the enlightenment link in the signature.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> Please don't mind but it sounds cynicism and pessimistic to me. As per the law, you will never get a job on Tourist visa. You have to take the risk. Read the link 'Enlightenment' in my signature.
> 
> There you will find a person Tarun who enlightened me. Imagine, I'm leaving behind a package of Rs.3.2 million and Tarun left Rs.4.5 million. If you believe in yourself, if you are real worth, if you really are technically sound then go ahead and apply for PR.
> 
> ...



I believe I could not convey my message to you properly. You completely misunderstood. I agree that life is much better in Australia and I am eager to get the PR. My question was on the number ways people get job in Australia assuming they have the PR. Also, I have no doubt on my calibre and have enough knowledge of Java development to get a decent job there. 

Suppose I already have a PR and I am applying for job in Australia by continuing my current job in India. Assuming I have an Australia sim on my mobile and updated the same on my CV, I also update my friend's address in my CV who is living in Melb.

Now there could be different scenarios:

1. Recruiter will see that I have an Australia mobile no and an Australia address, they may think that I am in Australia and there would be more chances of getting their call for interview.
and if they ask me to come for face to face interview and if I feel that's the job I am looking for, then immediately book the tickets for Australia and appear for the interview.
In case they question, what am I doing in Australia because per my CV I am still employed in India. Its when we can convince them that I am in Australia for a month on tourist visa and will fly back to India. Then, If I clear the interview, I can tell them that I can join them in 15-30 days after resigning from my current company in India.


2. Another scenario is, you get a call from the recruiter and they agree to take the telephonic interview or on skype and confirm the job.

3. Last option is to leave your job in India and travel to Australia for the job there and it may take 2-3 months so should have enough budget.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

sabhishek982 said:


> I believe I could not convey my message to you properly. You completely misunderstood. I agree that life is much better in Australia and I am eager to get the PR. My question was on the number ways people get job in Australia assuming they have the PR. Also, I have no doubt on my calibre and have enough knowledge of Java development to get a decent job there.
> 
> Suppose I already have a PR and I am applying for job in Australia by continuing my current job in India. Assuming I have an Australia sim on my mobile and updated the same on my CV, I also update my friend's address in my CV who is living in Melb.
> 
> ...



Corrected my self, here is the updated response, removed Tourist visa thing.

I believe I could not convey my message to you properly. You completely misunderstood. I agree that life is much better in Australia and I am eager to get the PR. My question was on the number ways people get job in Australia assuming they have the PR. Also, I have no doubt on my calibre and have enough knowledge of Java development to get a decent job there. 

Suppose I already have a PR and I am applying for job in Australia by continuing my current job in India. Assuming I have an Australia sim on my mobile and updated the same on my CV, I also update my friend's address in my CV who is living in Melb.

Now there could be different scenarios:

1. Recruiter will see that I have an Australia mobile no and an Australia address, they may think that I am in Australia and there would be more chances of getting their call for interview.
and if they ask me to come for face to face interview and if I feel that's the job I am looking for, then immediately book the tickets for Australia and appear for the interview.
In case they question, what am I doing in Australia because per my CV I am still employed in India. Its when we can convince them that I am in Australia for a month on OFFICIAL TRIP and will fly back to India. Then, If I clear the interview, I can tell them that I can join them in 15-30 days after resigning from my current company in India.


2. Another scenario is, you get a call from the recruiter and they agree to take the telephonic interview or on skype and confirm the job.

3. Last option is to leave your job in India and travel to Australia for the job there and it may take 2-3 months so should have enough budget.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

sabhishek982 said:


> Corrected my self, here is the updated response, removed Tourist visa thing.


Well, it sounds far better. When you have PR, tourist visa is not required.

When you are given PR, there will be 2 dates. Initial Entry Date (IED) and Must enter Before Date (MEBD).

Keep searching online before MEBD expires. You have to land in Australia before MEBD expires or else your visa will be invalidated. If you get lucky in finding a job from India that's great else land up in australia and start again.

Well, if you are in a large company having office in Australia, you can ask your company to shift you there or else pick a company having significant base in Australia and use your PR later on to shift from new company to Australia.



Read this post for better experience of job searching in australia.


----------



## ankitkhanna318 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi,
I want to give PTE Exam. Can you please let me know from where/how should I prepare for it.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*After getting GRANT !*

Here is one more solution which one of my friend did recently. I believe, this must excite you.

Your rationale behind your fear is being 'jobless' which you would like to avoid as much as you can.

If you get a job sitting in India then Awesome, no need to follow further.
Else, once you get your grant, you may travel to Australia without letting your current company know about your whereabouts. Take leaves for 2 weeks and land in Australia.
- Get your visa validated. Now you'll have 5 years and no need to worry about 'Must Enter Before Date'
- Open an Bank Account
- Open the Medicare Account

All the above 3 tasks will help you in successful background screening and your seriousness will be reflected in your resume to prospective job consultants.

Bonus: You can apply for jobs simultaneously while doing above administrative tasks. If you land up a job, come back India, complete the Notice period and go back to Australia (this time with family)

One of my friend actually did this. All I can think of was you while he explaining.




sabhishek982 said:


> Corrected my self, here is the updated response, removed Tourist visa thing.
> 
> I believe I could not convey my message to you properly. You completely misunderstood. I agree that life is much better in Australia and I am eager to get the PR. My question was on the number ways people get job in Australia assuming they have the PR. Also, I have no doubt on my calibre and have enough knowledge of Java development to get a decent job there.
> 
> ...


----------



## rosharma9 (Feb 10, 2016)

This might be off topic but I need information regarding following if possible:

How much money I can take to Aus (I have my wife as dependent, so 2 people)? Some suggest, you can take as much money on your first entry. But after that, you can't take much money without tax. I don't know how does this work?


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Living Expenses in Australia (PR)*

I am neither expert in financials nor have travelled before. However, I would still like to answer based on my research, my needs and my own calculation.

Experts please feel free to correct/comment.

The plan below is for 4 months as I believe with positive thoughts and hard work, one may settle down in 2 months and will start getting salary at the end of 3rd month. 1 month money is buffer.

If one goes alone
*Accommodation*: 1000AUD - 2000AUD (60000-100000INR)
If you go alone, you can share with others and it would cost you as less as 800AUD. However, if you have family or friend who are fine with you staying with them, it comes down to 0.

If you go with family, you will have to search for accommodation and that would not be in city. It is better to spend on travel costs rather than accommodation, as it's expensive. You can find a 2 BHK in as low as 1200AUD. The price may go down further. Understand the initial struggle and compromise with quality considering the price.

*Travel*: Monthly ticket of public transport is around 150AUD. 

*Food*: 10AUD per day (doesn't include beer, food at restaurants). A meal at restaurant won't cost you less than 10AUD per meal. If you switch to sandwiches with potato, tomatoes, cheese and 1 litre milk and a fruit then it would cost you 10AUD per day. Hope, you get an idea.

*Utilities *(Electricity/Internet/Cleaning Cloths/Washroom/personal care etc): 600AUD


So, it all comes out 1000+150+300+600 (2200AUD) to 1800+200+500+800 (3300AUD) for one month. 

A lot of people on the forum mentioned to take money equivalent to six month of expenses. 

3 months expense - Best case scenario
4 months expense - Average case scenario
6 months expense - Worst case scenario

I am not worried about taxation rules, I am initially going there only as permanent resident not as citizen. I will take 6 months expense cash at maximum with me and will keep rest of the money in India and it will stay invested in India for future.

There is a risk in taking all money to Australia which would also straight away take some percent as conversion charge. What you read/heard is correct about first entry money however I find it irrelevant to take all money as I already mentioned.



rosharma9 said:


> This might be off topic but I need information regarding following if possible:
> 
> How much money I can take to Aus (I have my wife as dependent, so 2 people)? Some suggest, you can take as much money on your first entry. But after that, you can't take much money without tax. I don't know how does this work?


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Experience with Passport Re-issue (Delhi, India)*

I filed my EOI on Nov 11, 2016 and looking at the trend, I was expecting to receive the invite on December 07, 2016 however it came on December 21, 2016.

Considering the fact, I have around 30 days, I thought to use this time for updating passports and get PCC. At this point, we don't had our son's passport and spouse name was not endorsed in any of our passport.
*Day 01:*
We made a request for Passport-Reissue to the PSK, Shalimar Bagh (online) and fixed an appointment. 

*Day 02:*
To my surprise, the process at Passport Seva Kendra (PSK) has improved a lot (comparing to my last visit in 2008). 

In 4 simple steps, we were out of passport office with-in 45 minutes.
1. Our documents were checked based on the details changed and we were issued a token number.
2. When our token number displayed on a screen, we went to Counter-A and submitted the application there. The TCS representative working there clicked our photo, taken our fingerprints (biometrics) and asked us to wait.
3. Then, on Counter B, an official from Ministry of External Affairs, evaluated our file and documents and asked us to sign a document in front of him.
4. Then, on counter C, a more senior official (who will retire in few years), further examined our case. He decided whether the passport is issued on Post-Police verification basis, Pre-Police verification basis or No-Police verification basis. That's it and we were out of PSK.

I really appreciate the streamlining of the process and the speed of work where accuracy is on top priority.

Since, except spouse name addition, my all details were same and I am residing at the same house for more than 10 years, I was issued passport on Post-Police verification but my wife who is new to Delhi (Her address changed after marriage), got granted on Pre-Police verification basis.

*Day 03:*
The police officer arrived and took documents and chai-pani (yes, there are some who are corrupt and will remain). Mistakenly, I told him that we will also apply for Police Clearance Certificate soon. He instructed me to call him as soon as I raise an request for the same. He also mentioned that he needs to go embassy and whole lot of crap needs to be done for PCC. 

You must have an idea how corrupt he is. When i checked online, there are 2 ways to get PCC, one is through Ministry of External Affairs and other is through Delhi Police website. Considering his attitude and the corruption in Delhi Police, I choose to get PCC done from MEA.

*Day 05:* I received my passport as it was on post-police verification basis, so it doesn't matter whether the inspection officer submitted his report to MEA or not.

*Day 08:* I called the inspection officer (Yes, he called me on Day 03, so I had his number) and asked that why you didn't submitted the documents. I felt I was in some authority as I gave chai-pani to him. That shameless prick shouted on me, that he knows what needs to be done.

Later in the evening, I got notification from MEA that a clear report has been submitted and passport of wife will soon be prnted.

*Day 11:* She received her passport.

As you can see, if the inspection officer hasn't delayed submitting the report, her passport would have reached in 7 days.

10 years before, one receives Tatkaal passport in 7 days.

Tremendous improvement in Passport process. Thanks Smt. Sushma Swaraj Ji (Minister of External Affairs)

*Son's passport:*
Now, we both had spouse name in our passport, we followed same process for our son who got passport in just 3 days and since his parents has updated passport with recent police verification and he also had AADHAAR, he received it on No-Police verification basis.

*Police Clearance Certificate:*
On the same day, when we visited PSK for our son's passport, we had taken appointment for PCC as well. We received it hand-to-hand on Counter C with in an hour on No-Police verification basis.


----------



## Ricky_TWIOS (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks So much Ashish,

you are a walking KB(knowledge base) of this forum. Kudos buddy, after reading your posts, i have taken a step to leave my present 3 million Indian IT job and plan a PR for down under.


----------



## Ricky_TWIOS (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello Ashish,

Not sure how you got it done so easily. for me, I am still stuck at getting Reference letter for my ex employer. 
C1- 2006-2010
C2- 2010-2013
C3- 2013 till Date

My problem is none of these 3 companies provide weekly hours and job duties in reference letter. can i do an affidavit(notarise with 100 i guess) from my colleage of these 3 company?

another sticky point is getting reference letter from my current org, this is really a tricky situation. please give me input.


Last query is my exp is mostly in QA(job code 261314), however it is not in SOL, hence 189 is closed. most state has this job on hold/closed for the year.

Is there any way i can represent my case as 261313(Software engineer) as i started my career as java deveoper(in C1), and was in that role for 3 years. current, i also write automation scripts in testing profile.


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

ashishjain said:


> Meanwhile, when I am collecting 'Roles & Responsibilities Letter', I found this great link. I request everyone viewing this post - to get registered and have a look to internationaleducation.gov.au
> 
> you can see the ratings of your university and course comparable to the educational level of the AQF qualification. This will definitely guide you to assess your skills before ACS does.
> 
> ...


hey Ashish, I tried the above link after registering to check my university - it says the below "
Access denied

You do not currently have access to this area of the AEI Online Website.

If you are trying to access the Country Education Profiles (CEP Online) please note that this is a subscriber only service. If you belong to an organisation/institution which currently subscribes to the CEP Online, please contact your CEP Online Administrator to be granted access.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Reference letter from previous employers*

Hey Ricky,

Thanks for the appreciation. I hope, I am not late in answering your queries.

Getting reference letter from previous employers is definitely not an easy task. Older the employer, the harder it gets. It all depends on your relationship with employees who are still with that organization as they can push the HR, they are senior their by now and is expected to have good relations across the company to influence your case.

I contacted and used the help of each such employee. Some managers are skeptical due to compliance, not everyone at ease when signing documents. You'll have to bring them in confidence that it's not related to visa but related to skill assessment and you only need to sign it, if you are ok with skills mentioned and the roel I had.

Please feel free to tweak as much as you can in relation to the ANZSCO code you are applying. Most of the managers and HR, especially older do not bother much in providing you, what you want.

The only tip, I have in this regard is CHASE, CHASE AND CHASE. 

You know how a tiger hunts. You got me. Now start chasing.

If all fails, go with statutory declaration and get some senior colleague who is in company, to get it signed and then finally go for Notary attestation for your passport, work and educational reference. My notary person, charged me Rs.20/- per page to do the notary attestation and it worked perfectly. 

He didn't even had stamp of 'Certified True Copy of Original' however instead he used 'Attested Copy' and it worked perfectly fine with ACS team.

I am not an expert of SOL/CSOL and ANZSCO code however from all the knowledge I gathered reading forum so far, I can tell you that your designation plays a very important role when deciding the ANZSCO code. Please let me know your job role/designation in all these 3 organizations and may be I can help you with this query further.

Roles/Responsibilities can be tweaked a little but the designation not and they will have an idea what your real work is. Do not play games with them, when it comes to designation/job role. You'll have to mention it as it is.

So, tell me that and I'll better guide you on what should you choose as ANZSCO code.

For more details, please go through this link. Here, you may also understand that how you can convince your current company. Most people go with statuaory declaration for current company, but one of my friend dared to tell HR and he got it on letterhead. Please check the mentioned link for his story.



Ricky_TWIOS said:


> Hello Ashish,
> 
> Not sure how you got it done so easily. for me, I am still stuck at getting Reference letter for my ex employer.
> C1- 2006-2010
> ...


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

ashishjain said:


> Hey Ricky,
> 
> Thanks for the appreciation. I hope, I am not late in answering your queries.
> 
> ...



Hi Ashish,

I am too applying for 261111. I have 9.9 years of experience. I read the above thread and need to know if my designation will a hindrance. 
For example:

Company 1: Software Engineer
Company 2: Business Systems Senior Analyst
Current Company 3: Associate Test Manager

I have got the roles and responsibilities of a BA for all the 3 companies on the company letter head. My doubt is if ACS will say your are a Associate test manager so how come you are giving roles and responsibilities of a BA.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Since, you have the similar package as me and domain(IT) but different technology (You are QA and I am a developer), I would suggest you to evaluate your risks further before taking any step.

I did my own research and found it's risky but worth the shot. Atleast from job perspective, there are jobs for developer esp. full stack developers with vba.

Please make a thorough research with regards to job, family, culture and any other prospect that might affect your future.

This forum and its members are always there to support you, share their knowledge and answer your queries.

I do not want to disdain you from the attempt, just tip you that do a thorough research and once taken the step then do not move away from it.

PERSEVERANCE is the key !!



Ricky_TWIOS said:


> Thanks So much Ashish,
> 
> you are a walking KB(knowledge base) of this forum. Kudos buddy, after reading your posts, i have taken a step to leave my present 3 million Indian IT job and plan a PR for down under.


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Loverj24 said:


> hey Ashish, I tried the above link after registering to check my university - it says the below "
> Access denied
> 
> You do not currently have access to this area of the AEI Online Website.
> ...



Ashish please tell me if you paid any fee to view this information. Right now its asking to submit a fee if you need to view the information.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

No, they will not question you. If you are more in development then go for 261311 but if you are more in testing then go for 261111. Just made sure that your reference letter have both printed (designation and job role).

As far as BA is mentioned in your letter, you'll easily get the ACS letter positively.

Note: ACS never ask questions, they just publish result. Sometimes, they request some documents but they never explicitly asks any information.

All the BEst. Go ahead :hat:



Loverj24 said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> I am too applying for 261111. I have 9.9 years of experience. I read the above thread and need to know if my designation will a hindrance.
> For example:
> ...


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

No, I didn't pay any fee but I remember that faced this challenge too. 

I did something to register. like visiting the homepage and registered myself and then came back to this link.

I am not sure what I did but I faced this challenge too. Let me research it out and give the detailed information.



Loverj24 said:


> Ashish please tell me if you paid any fee to view this information. Right now its asking to submit a fee if you need to view the information.


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> No, I didn't pay any fee but I remember that faced this challenge too.
> 
> I did something to register. like visiting the homepage and registered myself and then came back to this link.
> 
> I am not sure what I did but I faced this challenge too. Let me research it out and give the detailed information.


Hey Ashish, how do I subscribe as I see a lot of replies "Subscribed". There's no subscribe button cuz just 1 reply would get me notified of any activity on this thread.
Also, I've also clicked the Information provided on 24/Dec/16 with everything upoloaded except for my wife's Saudia PCC but uploaded them of the email communication I've had with the Australian Embassy in Saudia. Hope that doesn't come in the way of the grant.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Either you can use 'Subscribe to this thread' option on top right of thread under the menu of 'Thread Tools' or you can leave a comment to subscribe.

I am not an expert however I believe if Saudia PCC was required for your wife then you must have uploaded it om immiaccount before clicking 'Information Lodged'. If the email communication between you and DIBP is about her exemption from Saudia PCC then even that would work.

So, no worries. wait for your Grant now. Let's hope CO has now all desired information. 




staokeer said:


> Hey Ashish, how do I subscribe as I see a lot of replies "Subscribed". There's no subscribe button cuz just 1 reply would get me notified of any activity on this thread.
> Also, I've also clicked the Information provided on 24/Dec/16 with everything uploaded except for my wife's Saudia PCC but uploaded them of the email communication I've had with the Australian Embassy in Saudia. Hope that doesn't come in the way of the grant.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Australia Visa Health Assessment in Max MediCentre, Panchsheel Park*

I did my health assessment on 20 Dec 2016 (India Morning) and invite came on the same day in the evening. It was pretty much calculated that invite will come on Dec 21 (Australia morning) and I had all other documents prepared and I really want to front-upload every document and hence I went for health assessment before even my invite came.

God's grace, calculation worked this time and HA wasn't too early.

I created immiaccount on Dec 12, 2016 and created a new application under Health declarations. This application has a lot of pages and is independent for each individual (dependent, I mean) and I personally recommend you and your dependents to have an passport with updated details. 

As soon as you create a new application, it is assigned a Transaction Reference Number. Now, I waited for some link to appear to arrange health examination however nothing appear for couple of days. I dig this bible of visa (expatforum) and found that Health Assessment examination is not booked online but one has to make an appointment over telephone to the nearest health assessment centre and visit the health assessment's immigration desk.

There are 2 HA centres in Delhi 
- Max medicentre, Panchsheel Marg
- Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre

I researched and found that people had terrible reviews for both but with Max atleast process was much established. 

*Let me tell you that I chose bad over worse and had awesome experience later on.*

_I visited Max Medicentre, Panchsheel Park on Dec 20 and went straight to immigration desk (Lower Ground floor) with my wife and 2.4 old year kid. They asked only for Passport and eMedical referral letter for which I had 2 copies for each assessee​. _

Please note that when you click on 'Arrange Health Examinations' on immiaccount, it will generate a pdf which will have HAP ID. You will have to generate these HAP ID/eReferral letter for each individual and take with you. You don't need anything else however it's better to take your child's immigration card, ID proofs, extra passport-size photos etc. just to be on safer side.

At Max, they clicke dour photo and directly uploaded that soft copy on eMedical, so they didn't require those photos. However, I insist that carrying little extra documentation is always helpful based on various forum posts.


_At immigration desk, they gave each of us new forms and asked me and my wife to change our clothes and wear the clothing provided by them.

We did that and after that our child was assessed for TB through *mantoux test*. Then a nurse took his vitals (height, weight etc.) and asked us to bring him back in 48-72 hours for reading the results of mantoux test.

Then me & my wife gave blood sample, then urine sample and then had our X-Rays. After which a doctor examined our whole body and asked if we ever had any major accident, or if were on any long medications. We truly never had any major health issue, so I believe he cleared us.

The whole process was completed in 2.5 hours. I forgot to mention that Max Medicentre also has complimentary valet parking for each visitor and we had awesome experience with the whole process while we were there.


The whole health-assessment costed us *Rs.11500/- for 2 adults and 1 kid.*

I made first visit by driving to the centre however as I found I found it is very close to 'HauzKhas metro station', I made second visit on Dec 22 (due to kid's mantoux test) through Delhi Metro.

First, the result appeared as 'Health Clearance Provided' for my kid on Dec 24 and then on Dec 27 for me & my wife. This was delayed I believe due to Christmas holidays.

I lodged my visa on Dec 23, 2016 and finished uploading all documents on Dec 27, 2016.

I am very impatient. Can't wait much. Let's see - what's in DIBP store for me in 2017 !
​_






> If interested, you can read about my previous posts on below topics:
> 
> - I estimated Living Expenses in Australia (PR)
> 
> ...


----------



## rahul.synergys (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi Ashish,

Noticed, that you got Medicals and PCC done even before you were invited.
Is it okay to do so? Though I am aware of PCC process but can you tell process of getting medicals done before getting invite?
Thanks.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi Rahul,

Yes, it is perfectly fine to do medicals even before your invite. The only thing with Medicals to be taken care of is that WHEN YOU DO IT BEFORE LODGING VISA then while filling the visa application form, carefully select the check box that medicals have been done and provide them HAP-ID for each applicant.

Process:
1. Create an immiaccount on border.gov.au/immiaccoumt
2. Create new application. Choose Health assessment. Fill that long form for each applicant and submit.
3. Then click on organise health assessment. It will generate a referral letter with your HAP-ID.
4. Go to nearest medical centre listed on DIBP site and get your medicals done.
5. With in 5 working days, your results will be uploaded on immiaccoumt.

Note:
1. Please ensure that you have updated passports. Like correct address and spouse name endorsed. This is not a requirement for medicals but passport number is linked to your health assessment. To avoid confusion and extra documentation, it is better to file visa and health application with same passport number.
2. Though not a requirement but it's better to call medical centre in advance.
3. Also to avoid confusions use the same email-address which you used for ACS or SkillSelect.
4. Once you receive the invite and you hit on the Lodge visa application, you will automatically be taken to immiaccount login.



rahul.synergys said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Noticed, that you got Medicals and PCC done even before you were invited.
> Is it okay to do so? Though I am aware of PCC process but can you tell process of getting medicals done before getting invite?
> Thanks.


----------



## rahul.synergys (Dec 5, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Yes, it is perfectly fine to do medicals even before your invite. The only thing with Medicals to be taken care of is that WHEN YOU DO IT BEFORE LODGING VISA then while filling the visa application form, carefully select the check box that medicals have been done and provide them HAP-ID for each applicant.
> 
> ...



Hi Ashish,

Thanks a lot for such a detailed information. Much appreciated. All points are clear however I have few questions related to this point - "*to avoid confusions use the same email-address which you used for ACS or SkillSelect.*"

ACS and SkillSelect EOI were submitted by my agent. So I guess they used their login and email address. So is it now ok if I create ImmiAccount with my email and submit all the details to generate HAP Id?


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes, absolutely fine. you can have different email id but at least ensure that when you lodge the visa application, you use the same immiaccount as was/will be created for health assessment.

I mean keep your immiaccount one only and all applications (basically 2 i.e. health assessment and visa) linked to that one account only.




rahul.synergys said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Thanks a lot for such a detailed information. Much appreciated. All points are clear however I have few questions related to this point - "*to avoid confusions use the same email-address which you used for ACS or SkillSelect.*"
> 
> ACS and SkillSelect EOI were submitted by my agent. So I guess they used their login and email address. So is it now ok if I create ImmiAccount with my email and submit all the details to generate HAP Id?


----------



## mrgupta (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi Ashish,

You did all this with Agent? I have 65 points and just starting with the process.. many agents are behind me to go through them. Do you think it makes a difference? Specifically companies like Y-Axis who claim to be experts... Please advise.

ANZSCO : 261312 (15+ Years exp.. Project Management kind of roles from past many years)
AGE: 25 points
PTE: 10 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 15 points
Total: 65



Regards


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

rahul.synergys said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Noticed, that you got Medicals and PCC done even before you were invited.
> Is it okay to do so? Though I am aware of PCC process but can you tell process of getting medicals done before getting invite?
> Thanks.


To be aware of: your date of initial entry will be based upon the earliest of PCC and medicals within your group. Not a big deal, as you have a year (unless you have health undertakings) but do be sure to only go when you KNOW you're due an invite (examples are roughly knowing place in 189 queue or waiting for NSW to confirm nomination), not least because its very expensive.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Ashish,

I've had a read through the thread, You're a smart guy: sharp and attentive. I think this move to Australia will work well for you. Hope your visa arrives quickly.


----------



## caashishsachdeva (Sep 2, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was the infrastructure at Nirman Vihar test center good? I heard from someone that he experienced technical issue on the computer at Nirman Vihar test center on which he was giving the PTE-Academic test, but other candidates did not faced any issue at Nirman Vihar test center and were able to complete their test properly.* Nirman Vihar Centre is good. It has 7 COmputers , with good cabin space and closed with zero outside noise level.*
> 
> ...


Was the infrastructure at Nirman Vihar test center good? I heard from someone that he experienced technical issue on the computer at Nirman Vihar test center on which he was giving the PTE-Academic test, but other candidates did not faced any issue at Nirman Vihar test center and were able to complete their test properly.* Nirman Vihar Centre is good. It has 7 COmputers , with good cabin space and closed with zero outside noise level.*

So would you recommend someone to go to Yusuf Sarai center or to Nirman Vihar center for giving PTE-Academic test? Please tell and also the reason behind choosing that test center. It has 7 COmputers , with good cabin space and closed with zero outside noise level.[/B][/COLOR]

The thing is Yusuf Sarai center is almost fully-booked and Nirman Vihar center is almost fully-available. I dont know why [/B][/COLOR]

Also @Jazbekhu said in that PTE-A thread that "my frend told me that she also faced some problem in mic which they couldnot able to fix the problem at that time and she got only 30 marks in speaking".

So I was doubtful if the Nirman Vihar center is having good infrastructure for giving PTE-Academic test? Your inputs please. Thanks


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

I was inclined towards hiring an agent however it striked me that agents will only help me in filling the online forms and nothing else. I have to arrange all documents from past companies and other myself. 

I preferred to fill the form myself rather than hiring an agent. 

Take 1 step at a time and you can do it. Me other forum members are always here to guide you.

The money you'll spend on an agent will help you in 2-3 months accommodation in Australia. Rest is your choice.





mrgupta said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> You did all this with Agent? I have 65 points and just starting with the process.. many agents are behind me to go through them. Do you think it makes a difference? Specifically companies like Y-Axis who claim to be experts... Please advise.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks a ton for the appreciation. These are really nice words, means a lot from a senior expert like you.




FFacs said:


> Ashish,
> 
> I've had a read through the thread, You're a smart guy: sharp and attentive. I think this move to Australia will work well for you. Hope your visa arrives quickly.


----------



## mrgupta (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks Ashish. This is reassuring. 

Decided to go on my own. 

Just one question, In my case I cant get reference letters from my past employer because some of the companies are not there now and some are way too back in time. I am told some kind of notarized self-declaration works in this case. Do you have advice on how this should be done?

Regards


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*How to prepare Resume for DIBP Australia (Visa CV)*

I was wondering if I could upload my regular job resume to DIBP and I was wrong thinking so !

DIBP Australia needs customized resume/CV for the evaluation of your visa prospects. It's a summary highlighting your skills and other important details relevant to them.

When we apply for a job our resume is tailored to the specific position and generally, highlight all of the skills and attributes we have that demonstrates to a potential employer that we are the right person to fill the position.

However, the purpose of our resume for Visa application should be on quantifiable, verifiable, cold hard facts, which are used to determine (and prove) that you meet eligibility criteria for the Visa you apply for.

Things to remember while preparing CV/Resume to upload for DIBP Australia:

Please enter exact dates in DD/MM/YYYY format.

Describe your employment history with 'Start & End dates','Short Overview','List of job duties performed' and 'Country you worked from'

Same goes with describing your education

Also, mention about your skill assessment outcome and English Test score and its details like date given separately.

DIBP doesn't care about your aspiration so avoid mentioning your goals and ambitions.

Format your CV properly, don't provide vague dates anywhere.

*Note: *Please check source for details for more information and sample customizable resume format.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes, there are details on ACS website. You can prepare the letter of 'roles and responsibilities' reference by yourself. Get it signed from one of your senior and then get its color copy notarized.

Feel free to upload this document for ACS assessment.

I would suggest you to thoroughly reading the guides provided by ACS here. They are easy to understand and a lot of your questions will also get answered.






mrgupta said:


> Thanks Ashish. This is reassuring.
> 
> Decided to go on my own.
> 
> ...


----------



## nc.kiran (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi Ashish,

you have mentioned "Work Experience - 10 (8years - 2years = range of 5-8 years)", can you please answer below queries?
what was your type of job?
what is the criteria for deducting 2 years of experience?

I have done B.E in telecommunications and working as software engineer with 7 years of experience, do you have an idea how many years will they deduct for me?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Ashish/All,

I have one query on medical tests: Currently I have applied for my wife's passport which I may get in 3 weeks time. I have got my kid's passport. Through immiaccount, using my health declaration, i created a health application in which i am primary applicant with my kid as dependent applicant and got their HAP IDs generated. Now my query is: if after say 3 weeks I get my wife's passport and then since this current health application cannot be edited, I will need to create a new health application with me as primary applicant and my wife as dependent and then using organise health assessment generate only my wife's HAP id. The question is : then when I will lodge my 189 visa application, I will have 2 health applications each having me as primary applicant and one dependent - my kid in first application and my wife in second application - So will the visa processing team ask me that why have I not added all the dependents in one health application?

I think it should not matter how many health applications we create in immiaccount, since it is HAP id which links the health report and HAP id is unique for each applicant. But I just wanted to be sure about this thing.

In short, the question is - does it matter how many health applications we create in immiaccount and is it mandatory that each health application should have the complete list of dependents? Will it create an issue later if a health application is not having the complete list of dependents? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Why ACS deduct years?*

If you read ACS skill assessment guideline, you'll find that ACS deduct the period which they consider is equivalent to 'period of skill gaining'. They mean that your degree gives you necessary education and not necessary skill set. A skill is learned during job.

If one have done a Computer Degree like MCA/B.Tech(IT/CS) then it will take only 2 years to reach the desired skill level and hence they will deduct only 2 years.

But for non-relevant course they will deduct minimum 4 and maximum upto 10 years.

In your case, I believe they will *deduct 4 years*. If you had done a commerce masters/bachelor, they would deduct upto 6 years.

Exact number of years to deduct is totally upto ACS (skill assessment agency for computer professionals). I provided you an idea.






nc.kiran said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> you have mentioned "Work Experience - 10 (8years - 2years = range of 5-8 years)", can you please answer below queries?
> what was your type of job?
> ...


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Dear Friend,

I myself didn't faced this situation however I believe what I am going to say will help you. Experts on this forum, please invalidate my answer if I am wrong and provide the correct response.

If you read this FAQ --> Can I apply for multiple applications and or payments in ImmiAccount?

So, technically what you are trying to achieve is feasible. Also, when you will file visa application, they will only ask your HAP ID and will link it directly to your visa application. So, it doesn't matter, I believe that how many applications you create as long as you are providing correct HAP IDs in the main visa application.

Here is someone with similar situation to yourself. As with second application, you would have 2 HAP IDs for yourself but 1 for each dependant.


*However, that is feasible but I personally would avoid doing that when I have 'Remove' functionality appearing against my application*. I would remove the application and would wait for all information ready and updated with me (spouse passport is important). Do not complex the things unnecessarily. I mean Be quick and pro-active, that's excellent but don't be impatient.(unnecessary advice but I'm helpless - had to give)















misecmisc said:


> Hi Ashish/All,
> 
> I have one query on medical tests: Currently I have applied for my wife's passport which I may get in 3 weeks time. I have got my kid's passport. Through immiaccount, using my health declaration, i created a health application in which i am primary applicant with my kid as dependent applicant and got their HAP IDs generated. Now my query is: if after say 3 weeks I get my wife's passport and then since this current health application cannot be edited, I will need to create a new health application with me as primary applicant and my wife as dependent and then using organise health assessment generate only my wife's HAP id. The question is : then when I will lodge my 189 visa application, I will have 2 health applications each having me as primary applicant and one dependent - my kid in first application and my wife in second application - So will the visa processing team ask me that why have I not added all the dependents in one health application?
> 
> ...


----------



## r213 (Jun 18, 2016)

Just wanted to thank Ashish, your tips n articles in qoura helped me to score req points. I am subscribing to this thread to get more info, keep writing. This thread is really helpful.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Thank you God !!*

Well, I work between 6:30AM - 3:30PM (To support Australia, Hong-Kong and Korea regions) and cab comes to pick me up at 5:45AM. 

A truck hit our cab from right-back. The road was almost empty and the cab took 2 rounds on the road. God's grace, neither cab didn't over-turned nor hitted by any other vehicle.

Classic hit & run. It was foggy and dark, don't know any details of the truck.

All passengers including chauffeur are safe, no injuries.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Since, then I started wondering and in conscious thought of what if something happened to me. All the money and time, I spent on this visa thing would be in vain. What my family would have done without me? What about my son, he has whole life?

I have done good enough savings and got good insurance but what about the moral values and active parenting I planned for my child.

Ofcourse after a while, everyone would have find their own paths or as written in their luck and life but I do (or did then) have some plans to secure the future of my son and make him a better human.

I can't share this story at home, there would be unnecessary pressure at home to put pressure on my manager to change the shift which is next to impossible making life hell for me further.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just wanted to express and I am really worried - what would happen, if something happen !!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Thanks to you God !! *and God Bless You all with long life and prosperity


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

*Good deeds never go in vain!*



ashishjain said:


> Well, I work between 6:30AM - 3:30PM (To support Australia, Hong-Kong and Korea regions) and cab comes to pick me up at 5:45AM.
> 
> A truck hit our cab from right-back. The road was almost empty and the cab took 2 rounds on the road. God's grace, neither cab didn't over-turned nor hitted by any other vehicle.
> 
> ...



That was really scary incident. I think you have helped so many people on this forum knowingly or unknowingly that you have gathered so many good wishes and blessings from all.
Your deeds certainly make a difference and blessings can do wonders!
Wish you luck for everything!


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Shailz said:


> That was really scary incident. I think you have helped so many people on this forum knowingly or unknowingly that you have gathered so many good wishes and blessings from all.
> Your deeds certainly make a difference and blessings can do wonders!
> Wish you luck for everything!


Thanks for your words and support.

Looking for better future


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank god...you are ok Ashish. Take Care buddy


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Case is moving in background !*

One of the guy in the 'HR-Travel' team contacted me yesterday by leaving a message. This morning as soon as I saw the message, I looked upon that guy's profile on intranet. He handles travels for our organisation.

My organization is not sending me anywhere. So, clearly, it suggests me that CO has contacted my current company for verification.

More details to follow soon....


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

ashishjain said:


> One of the guy in the 'HR-Travel' team contacted me yesterday by leaving a message. This morning as soon as I saw the message, I looked upon that guy's profile on intranet. He handles travels for our organisation.
> 
> My organization is not sending me anywhere. So, clearly, it suggests me that CO has contacted my current company for verification.
> 
> More details to follow soon....


you might get your PR soon


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> One of the guy in the 'HR-Travel' team contacted me yesterday by leaving a message. This morning as soon as I saw the message, I looked upon that guy's profile on intranet. He handles travels for our organisation.
> 
> My organization is not sending me anywhere. So, clearly, it suggests me that CO has contacted my current company for verification.
> 
> More details to follow soon....


This means that Good news will follow you soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Confused over the section education History - start date and end date*

Hi Ashish,

I’m in the middle of filling EOI today and bit confused over the section *education History - start date and end date* for education. I did MCA in year 2007 and my session started somewhere from July-August 2004 (don't remember the exact dates neither I have any document evidence, nowhere it is written in either degree or mark-sheet/transcript ) and I have given final exams in June 2007 (session End).
I have the mark-sheet where they only written issue date 28-Aug-2007 and in degree certificate they mentioned issue date as 24 -Nov-2007, there is no start date in both.

I got my ACS done where it has mentioned the below as per the details I have given.

*"Your Master of Computer Application xxxxxxx-xxxxxx-University completed June 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing."*

Please suggest what to put there for *From date and To date *in education qualification. I ‘m in a dilemma, I want to be consistent with the ACS to ward off future problem during the visa processing.

*In addition to above, do I also need to give graduation details in EOI, I did B.Sc general (PCM) before MCA which is not mentioned on the ACS letter.*

Thanks in Advance !!


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

I understand this Kamal as I faced this similar situation.

I provided actual dates of commencement (01-Aug-2008) for my MCA and end Date as date of degree issuance. If date of issuanc eis not mentioned, feel free to take last working day of the issuance month as completion date. It is legal and valid !

Follow this with all educational degrees !



KamalBafila said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> I’m in the middle of filling EOI today and bit confused over the section *education History - start date and end date* for education. I did MCA in year 2007 and my session started somewhere from July-August 2004 (don't remember the exact dates neither I have any document evidence, nowhere it is written in either degree or mark-sheet/transcript ) and I have given final exams in June 2007 (session End).
> I have the mark-sheet where they only written issue date 28-Aug-2007 and in degree certificate they mentioned issue date as 24 -Nov-2007, there is no start date in both.
> ...


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Confused over the section education History - start date and end date*



ashishjain said:


> I understand this Kamal as I faced this similar situation.
> 
> I provided actual dates of commencement (01-Aug-2008) for my MCA and end Date as date of degree issuance. If date of issuanc eis not mentioned, feel free to take last working day of the issuance month as completion date. It is legal and valid !
> 
> Follow this with all educational degrees !


I have the mark-sheet where they only written issue date 28-Aug-2007 and in degree certificate they mentioned dated as 24 -Nov-2007( which is way later date) , there is no start date in both. But for my ACS they have given degree completed as June 2007.If I mention the date according to the mark-sheet or degree certificate (which was not my course actual end date) if will conflict with ACS. 

1. Shall I go ahead with the ACS one ( 30 june 2007) for last date ??
2. My session started somewhere from July-August 2004 (don't remember the exact dates neither I have any document evidence, nowhere it is written in either degree or mark-sheet/transcript ) shall I put 1-August -2008( approximate date)


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

1. Yes, go ahead with the ACS One (30-June-2007). Even I mentioned june in my submissions as issuance of certificates and marksheets is generally delayed.

2. Do not repeat this mistake in EOI submission. You misquoted 2008 as start year instead of 2004. Yes, go ahead with 01-August-2004. Dude, I remeber first day of my college (16 july 2001) and MCA(01-aug-2008). They are so distinctive days, how can you forget !! 

Anyways, feel free to provide an estimated one.



KamalBafila said:


> I have the mark-sheet where they only written issue date 28-Aug-2007 and in degree certificate they mentioned dated as 24 -Nov-2007( which is way later date) , there is no start date in both. But for my ACS they have given degree completed as June 2007.If I mention the date according to the mark-sheet or degree certificate (which was not my course actual end date) if will conflict with ACS.
> 
> 1. Shall I go ahead with the ACS one ( 30 june 2007) for last date ??
> 2. My session started somewhere from July-August 2004 (don't remember the exact dates neither I have any document evidence, nowhere it is written in either degree or mark-sheet/transcript ) shall I put 1-August -2008( approximate date)


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> 1. Yes, go ahead with the ACS One (30-June-2007). Even I mentioned june in my submissions as issuance of certificates and marksheets is generally delayed.
> 
> 2. Do not repeat this mistake in EOI submission. You misquoted 2008 as start year instead of 2004. Yes, go ahead with 01-August-2004. Dude, I remeber first day of my college (16 july 2001) and MCA(01-aug-2008). They are so distinctive days, how can you forget !!
> 
> Anyways, feel free to provide an estimated one.


you are a champion mate !!! I'm not good on remembering the dates 

Thanks for you quick reply, I'm going ahead with the estimated dates (start date 1- Aug-2004 and last date : 30 - June- 2007), I want to be consistent with ACS :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> I was wondering if I could upload my regular job resume to DIBP and I was wrong thinking so !
> 
> DIBP Australia needs customized resume/CV for the evaluation of your visa prospects. It's a summary highlighting your skills and other important details relevant to them.
> 
> ...


Hi Ashish,

Thanks for the help.
I am using attached CV format.
Is this CV format ok?

Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ashishjain said:


> Well, I work between 6:30AM - 3:30PM (To support Australia, Hong-Kong and Korea regions) and cab comes to pick me up at 5:45AM.
> 
> A truck hit our cab from right-back. The road was almost empty and the cab took 2 rounds on the road. God's grace, neither cab didn't over-turned nor hitted by any other vehicle.
> 
> ...


Hi friend, just read your above post now. Thanks to God that you are safe. You are a kind and generous person, so don't worry as God will take care of you, so that then you can take care of your family.
May you be peaceful, happy, safe, protected, healthy and strong.
May all sentient beings be peaceful, happy, safe, protected, healthy and strong.


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi Ashish,

You seem to have actually done a lot of research on everything. I have gone thru your posts on Visa Lodge Gang 2017 as well.. I am wondering after CO was allocated for your case what was the clarification they requested for?

Also from your experience if you have done a statutory declaration for any of your employment references is it likely to invite a verification from DIBP. 

My first company was TCS and they dont issue a RnR letter I believe.

Thanks in advance for your reply


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Sabyasachipanda said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> You seem to have actually done a lot of research on everything. I have gone thru your posts on Visa Lodge Gang 2017 as well.. I am wondering after CO was allocated for your case what was the clarification they requested for?
> 
> ...



Hi, TCS issues RnR letter. My relative got it back in 2012. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r213 (Jun 18, 2016)

HI Ashish!

Hope you are doing fine. I am planning to schedule an appointment for medical checkup. I have cataract in both of my eyes, however, my eye sight is perfect, 6/6. I would like to know what kind of eye tests do they do?
I was thinking, if eye checkup is thorough then I can get it operated before going for medical checkup.

Thanks!


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Australian Visa Medical Eye test for Cataract*

I wish I am not late in answering your question.

I cannot advice you but will share my experience. In our case, they just made us sit on a stool and asked to read few alphabets using our existing specs. 1 eye at a time. Looked like routine eye check-up and not a thorough one.

So, if you can clear that test, good :thumb:

My wife showed 6/9 vision but they cleared her as well. 

They totally rely on the information that you pass through. I don't know much about cataract but if you can read alphabets with your specs on I think you are good to go !



r213 said:


> HI Ashish!
> 
> Hope you are doing fine. I am planning to schedule an appointment for medical checkup. I have cataract in both of my eyes, however, my eye sight is perfect, 6/6. I would like to know what kind of eye tests do they do?
> I was thinking, if eye checkup is thorough then I can get it operated before going for medical checkup.
> ...


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Statutory Declaration invites Employment verification*

It is not guaranteed but statutory declaration has far greater probability of 'Employment verification' than authenticated RnR letter.

TCS does offer RnR letter and they just require approval from your manager or his manager (if former is not in the organization). My brother-in-law obtained one.

Thanks for all the kind words and appreciation and apologies for responding late.



Sabyasachipanda said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> You seem to have actually done a lot of research on everything. I have gone thru your posts on Visa Lodge Gang 2017 as well.. I am wondering after CO was allocated for your case what was the clarification they requested for?
> 
> ...


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes Exactly !!

I am wondering 10-Feb 2017 is day after tomorrow yet they are in your signature today.



paramSG said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> I am using attached CV format.
> ...


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Speculation of Visa Grant !*

I studied astrology as hobby and today, thought to predict my visa grant. My stars are aligned and they clearly says that I will immigrate and will stay abroad for quite a long time but will come back later on to home country (after 7-8 years).

The best time for Visa Grant letter to come in my inbox is between Feb 27 - Mar 10. If I missed this then it will be a long wait until May.

I also analyzed the myimmitracker and considering that I am expecting to get grant by March 18 (i.e. 70% people received their grant with in 60 days of CO Contact)

Anything could happen, but obviously like anyone, I don't want to be in the 30% !

PS: I predicted my son's birth date and it was 100% correct. Let's wait and watch !


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ashishjain said:


> I studied astrology as hobby and today, thought to predict my visa grant. My stars are aligned and they clearly says that I will immigrate and will stay abroad for quite a long time but will come back later on to home country (after 7-8 years).
> 
> The best time for Visa Grant letter to come in my inbox is between Feb 27 - Mar 10. If I missed this then it will be a long wait until May.
> 
> ...


Dude, you can start a new job. predict visa grant date!  (No offence)


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ashishjain said:


> I studied astrology as hobby and today, thought to predict my visa grant. My stars are aligned and they clearly says that I will immigrate and will stay abroad for quite a long time but will come back later on to home country (after 7-8 years).
> 
> The best time for Visa Grant letter to come in my inbox is between Feb 27 - Mar 10. If I missed this then it will be a long wait until May.
> 
> ...


Hi friend, you are a star. May you get your grant soon. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## ethical.prodigy (Jan 25, 2017)

ashishjain said:


> It is not guaranteed but statutory declaration has far greater probability of 'Employment verification' than authenticated RnR letter.
> 
> TCS does offer RnR letter and they just require approval from your manager or his manager (if former is not in the organization). My brother-in-law obtained one.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words and appreciation and apologies for responding late.


I just thought to share that TCS does not provide reference letter. In my case I discussed this with HR and my senior managers with whom I have good relations. 
TCS HR clearly replied that they do not encourage immigration and also cannot provide roles and responsibilities on letter head.

The case officer would already know this based on visas applied by candidates from TCS. So if somebody manages to get it on a reference letter it miay likely go for verification.

Also TCS does provide you reference letter once in your lifetime for US Green card but that is also without roles and responsibilities.

Hope this helps.


----------



## alberto_fiori (Feb 8, 2017)

ashishjain said:


> I studied astrology as hobby and today, thought to predict my visa grant. My stars are aligned and they clearly says that I will immigrate and will stay abroad for quite a long time but will come back later on to home country (after 7-8 years).
> 
> The best time for Visa Grant letter to come in my inbox is between Feb 27 - Mar 10. If I missed this then it will be a long wait until May.
> 
> ...


did it happen as predicted?


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Keeping an eye on this  good luck with your prediction. Can you also predict for others like us who r waiting 




alberto_fiori said:


> ashishjain said:
> 
> 
> > I studied astrology as hobby and today, thought to predict my visa grant. My stars are aligned and they clearly says that I will immigrate and will stay abroad for quite a long time but will come back later on to home country (after 7-8 years).
> ...


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, the dates are in future buddy !! 



alberto_fiori said:


> did it happen as predicted?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

ashishjain said:


> I studied astrology as hobby and today, thought to predict my visa grant. My stars are aligned and they clearly says that I will immigrate and will stay abroad for quite a long time but will come back later on to home country (after 7-8 years).
> 
> The best time for Visa Grant letter to come in my inbox is between Feb 27 - Mar 10. If I missed this then it will be a long wait until May.
> 
> ...




good stuff bro !


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ashishjain said:


> I studied astrology as hobby and today, thought to predict my visa grant. My stars are aligned and they clearly says that I will immigrate and will stay abroad for quite a long time but will come back later on to home country (after 7-8 years).
> 
> The best time for Visa Grant letter to come in my inbox is between Feb 27 - Mar 10. If I missed this then it will be a long wait until May.
> 
> ...


Hi friend, your timeline shows one CO contact. Can you please tell what CO requested you and what you replied to CO? Thanks.


----------



## r213 (Jun 18, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> I wish I am not late in answering your question.
> 
> I cannot advice you but will share my experience. In our case, they just made us sit on a stool and asked to read few alphabets using our existing specs. 1 eye at a time. Looked like routine eye check-up and not a thorough one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ashish!


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Evidence of Functional English requested by CO*

CO requested for 'Evidence of Functional English of Spouse' though I provided one earlier.

This time I provided the same but notarized and with marksheets and certificates !!



misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, your timeline shows one CO contact. Can you please tell what CO requested you and what you replied to CO? Thanks.


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

*Relationship Evidence*

I am coming back for help Ashish!

My wife is the primary applicant and is currently in UK from Dec 2014. During the same period I also shifted to UAE for requirements of our respective jobs.
I have come back to India after my deputation for 2 years was over. She is still in UK waiting for our grant so that we can move together to Australia after that.

We are married since Feb 2011 and have given below relationship evidence 

1. Marriage Certificate
2. Wedding Card
3. Passports showing each other as spouse. (Wife's passport renewed in July 2016)
4. Health Insurance docs showing nominee/spouse for each other
5. LICs showing nominee details (before and after Dec 2014 for different policies)
6. Fixed Deposits showing each other as nominee

However the CO has requested as following - Evidence of your relationship with your spouse
** it is noted that you have resided together since December 2014 therefore furt
her evidence of your relationship is required. Please read informatoin below.*

Please advise what further can we show as relationship evidence during the period 2014. We are thinking of uploading the following

1. Passport of my wife updating me as spouse during her stay in UK
2. Health Insurance / LIC documents made after Dec 2014
3. Photographs of our holidays in UK, India and Europe after Dec 2014
4. Hand written testimonials from parents & in-laws mentioning their version of our relationship (should we give handwritten or printed and signed sheets)
5. Hand written testimonials from friends and siblings explaining their version (again should it be hand written or typed)
6. Social media screenshots/chats
7. Tickets of my travel to UK, travel together to India, her travel to UAE

We don't have any joint bank accounts, housing loans, etc.

Regards
Sabyasachi


----------



## Csachdeva (Feb 14, 2017)

In delhi for PTE global opportunities is best. I gave my exam twice there. Everything is perfect. Good infrastructure, Nice invigilator, cube system so very less noise disturbance.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh yes, I forgot about the describe image/graph section.

You should understand that you will never be able to describe the graph or picture completely! Take a look at the graph and note the key details. If its the bar graph, observe the maximum, minimum and the middle figure, which you may explain when describing. If the graph shows a trend, explain the trend first, then the max, min and middle figures. You should start by saying, "the graph shows the <title of the graph> over <the characteristics mentioned in the x-axis>. After which you should describe the graph or picture in your own words. 

Similar technique applies to describing image - please describe what you see in your own words. Do not try to be a writer/poet here!

Please do not panic - for both read aloud and describe should you make any mistake, please carry on. Do not interrupt yourself and try to correct your mistake. Maintain a constant flow. This is clearly mentioned in the Pearson PTE instructions/guide.


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

ethical.prodigy said:


> I just thought to share that TCS does not provide reference letter. In my case I discussed this with HR and my senior managers with whom I have good relations.
> TCS HR clearly replied that they do not encourage immigration and also cannot provide roles and responsibilities on letter head.
> 
> The case officer would already know this based on visas applied by candidates from TCS. So if somebody manages to get it on a reference letter it miay likely go for verification.
> ...


TCS does provide an RnR reference if you are no longer in the company. It needs an approval from your last manager though (if he is still in TCS). However this reference would be given one time, I believe.


----------



## ethical.prodigy (Jan 25, 2017)

abhishekv said:


> ethical.prodigy said:
> 
> 
> > I just thought to share that TCS does not provide reference letter. In my case I discussed this with HR and my senior managers with whom I have good relations.
> ...


Bro,. 

I personally had word with 2 HR officers and my manager. TCS rnr which it provides generally for US green card has a specific format. This does not cover ACS requirement to include words like full-time, 40 hrs, also there is a limit to points u include in it. The format is too rigid and doesnot cover roles and responsibilities in depth.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Self boasting with some satire !!*

With this post, Yellow Stars on the expatForum goes from None to 5 but visa didn't arrive.

Well, I'm now a 5- star person on expatForum !!



***** Have to further wait for 7 - 21 days for prediction to be true !! *****


----------



## Csachdeva (Feb 14, 2017)

Can someone help me. I am feeling so confused.
I got my study assesment report from CPA on 14th Feb and it said 
I am academically suitable for migration.

But when i check below it says i comoleted 6/7 subjects 

Today I called to CPA and the advisor herself was confused. She mentioned there must be some error. Because if it is positive then you need not to give exam. So they will re assess again and will get back to me.

So my doubt is... I am the exceptional one or such kinds of errors happns with others too...


----------



## Csachdeva (Feb 14, 2017)

Kindly ignore my spells.. I wrote very fast


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Day #01 of PREDICTED DATE RANGE for Visa Grant passed. 

Staying Positive for Day #02.



ashishjain said:


> I studied astrology as hobby and today, thought to predict my visa grant. My stars are aligned and they clearly says that I will immigrate and will stay abroad for quite a long time but will come back later on to home country (after 7-8 years).
> 
> The best time for Visa Grant letter to come in my inbox is between Feb 27 - Mar 10. If I missed this then it will be a long wait until May.
> 
> ...


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ashishjain said:


> Day #01 of PREDICTED DATE RANGE for Visa Grant passed.
> 
> Staying Positive for Day #02.


All the best friend. May you get your visa soon. May all those who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## volety9ork9 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi,
Congrats for your invite.can you please PM your number please.

Thanks,
Krishnakanth


----------



## volety9ork9 (Jan 3, 2016)

*PR Process documentation Help - ACS to Visa filing*

Hi Mannath,

First of all,my sincere apologies as i haven't posted any question in te thread.Having seen below signature,and thought of asking in personal message as 
below signature's experience and age falling under my category and more over I'm a newbie to this forum.

Job code: 261313 Software Engineer
Age 34 years: 25 points
ACS Oct-16: Suitable
Relevant exp as per ACS(as of Oct-16): 7 years 10 months : 10 points
PTE(Nov-16): 10 points
189 EOI submitted in Nov-16 with 60 points
189 EOI updated on 29-Dec-16 with 65 points
My wife's and my kid's passport: Applied: Dec-16 Received: Jan-17
Mine and my wife's India PCC: Jan-17
Our medical tests' status as No action required : Feb-17
189 EOI invite: 15-Feb-17
189 Visa applied: 15-Feb-1


Could you please squeeze some of your precious time in reading my summary and tell me complete step by step process for ACS assessment and how to file EOI
(looking for documentation process can i do all this on myself or going through agent/consultancy is mandatory)

I'm krishnakanth,aged 32 having 8.7 years of experience in IT from reputed MNC's and holding BE(IT) degree.I have given IELTS twice but couldn't succeed in W module
and so have given PTE this month 24th and awaiting results.

Currently am having 55 points without English proficiency score and wishing to claim 10 points in order to reach 65 for filing 189 visa.my ANZSCO code is 261313.

Please do the needul help in assisting me.

Thank you,
Krishnakanth


----------



## Mannath (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Krishnakanth,

First steps in acquiring process are to get the valid skill assessment from ACS and complete the english exam(PTE/IELTS).

For skill assessment : You have to submit the request in ACS(https://more.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment) with all the required document. The required documents include but not limited to Passport,Latest Educational Qualification,Employee experience/reference,SSC certificated(if needed).Any document you are submitting should be verified by a notary.

Usually within 5-10 working you'll receive an assessment report.By this time if you are ready with PTE exam with 65 points(I am thinking 65 is required) next step is submit an EOI in SkillSelect(https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect). I am still here, yet to submit and EOI. 

After submitting EOI, we shall get an invite in the subsequent rounds,whenever our profile meets the criteria. After receiving an invitation usually we may have to accept it within 60 days(for 189) and within 15 days(for 190),I guess.

After accepting the invitation, we have to submit PCC(police verification) and MCC(medical check) for ourselves and dependents. A Case Officer will be assigned to our case. If everything looks good for case officer, we will be asked to pay the Visa fee.Once fee is paid Visa/PR will reach us within 7-10 days.

This is the information I have. Experts out here can correct/suggest if I am wrong.

All the best for your visa process.

Regards,
Pradeep


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Wait ... wait... wait !!*

Day #02: Visa didn't arrive. 

Waiting for good news on Day # 03 now....

67 Days since lodgement , 43 Days since CO Contact , 31 working days since CO Contact



ashishjain said:


> I studied astrology as hobby and today, thought to predict my visa grant. My stars are aligned and they clearly says that I will immigrate and will stay abroad for quite a long time but will come back later on to home country (after 7-8 years).
> 
> The best time for Visa Grant letter to come in my inbox is between Feb 27 - Mar 10. If I missed this then it will be a long wait until May.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Day #04 of Astrology Prediction : Visa didn't arrive. 

Hoping that Day# 05 (Weekend commencing ) be good ....

67 Days since lodgement , 43 Days since CO Contact

54 working days since lodgement, 33 working days since CO Contact




ashishjain said:


> I studied astrology as hobby and today, thought to predict my visa grant. My stars are aligned and they clearly says that I will immigrate and will stay abroad for quite a long time but will come back later on to home country (after 7-8 years).
> 
> The best time for Visa Grant letter to come in my inbox is between Feb 27 - Mar 10. If I missed this then it will be a long wait until May.
> 
> ...


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ashishjain said:


> Day #04 of Astrology Prediction : Visa didn't arrive.
> 
> Hoping that Day# 05 (Weekend commencing ) be good ....
> 
> ...


Hi friend, All the best to you. May you get your visa soon.

I had started a new thread yesterday, seeking suggestions for next steps:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...833-grant-may-come-next-steps-discussion.html
So request you to also please join the above thread to share your suggestions. Thanks.

May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Wait wait wait - Let's get over wait !*

74 Days since Lodgement
50 Days since CO Contact
47 WorkDays since Lodgement
35 WorkDays since CO Contact






ashishjain said:


> I studied astrology as hobby and today, thought to predict my visa grant. My stars are aligned and they clearly says that I will immigrate and will stay abroad for quite a long time but will come back later on to home country (after 7-8 years).
> 
> The best time for Visa Grant letter to come in my inbox is between Feb 27 - Mar 10. If I missed this then it will be a long wait until May.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Can't wait anymore !*

83 Days since Lodgement
59 Days since CO Contact
54 WorkDays since Lodgement
41 WorkDays since replied to CO


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ashishjain said:


> 83 Days since Lodgement
> 59 Days since CO Contact
> 54 WorkDays since Lodgement
> 41 WorkDays since replied to CO


@ashishjain: Don't worry friend. May you get your visa very soon.
May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa very soon.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi,

Nov/29/2016	= Days since CO Contact
24/Dec/17 = Clicked Information provided button ->
Current stat - Assessment in progress
6/March/17 = WorkDays since replied to CO


Even I'm desperately waiting.... Checking my emails everyday....


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Bro,

Our patience is being tested. My stars are now not good until the Mid-May.

Your wait is 1 month ahead of me ! As you mentioned checking email everyday - with me it's every 30 minutes between 5AM - 11:30AM.

91 Days since Lodgement
67 Days since CO Contact
60 WorkDays since Lodgement
47 WorkDays since replied to CO

As per both, myimmitracker statistics and DIBP SLA :

65% get their grants in 90 Days. (I am clearly in the last 35%)

75% get their grants in 120 days. (You are clearly in the last 25%)

90% get their case finalized in 180 Days. (None of us would like to wait and be surprised as last 10%)

As misecmisc always says: 



misecmisc said:


> May you get your visa very soon.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa very soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.






staokeer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nov/29/2016	= Days since CO Contact
> 24/Dec/17 = Clicked Information provided button ->
> ...


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> Bro,
> 
> Our patience is being tested. My stars are now not good until the Mid-May.
> 
> ...



Ashish,

Even I work in the APAC shift and also check my email often. Got to know which shift you are and the amount to be kept in hand(in our visit to Australia) as I've been following your posts for quiet sometime and have the same opinion of you as the others that you're smart 

Trying to pull myself up and get some energy by posting here. I hope we all get our dreams fulfilled


----------



## ani.ak.asharma (Mar 8, 2017)

ashishjain said:


> I didn't have to convince HR.
> I had to convince managers.
> 
> So far, in 8 professional years, I worked with 4 organizations (Barclays, McKinsey, CSC & BlackRock). Let's call them C1,C2,C3,C4 for anonymity not in specific order.
> ...


Thanks Ashish, Should I provide HR contact information of manager's contact details? Which is more preferable. ! What do you suggest.


----------



## jaltoaus (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Ashish,

Any Good news?


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

jaltoaus said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Any Good news?


+1

I still don't have any news.


----------



## jaltoaus (Jan 4, 2017)

staokeer said:


> +1
> 
> I still don't have any news.


Oh, Do you get to know what could be the reason for delay?

Can you ask your CO for more information?


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

jaltoaus said:


> Oh, Do you get to know what could be the reason for delay?
> 
> Can you ask your CO for more information?


Not sure of what's the delay, as per immitracker, its most probably by April 27 to Aug 21 This is based on
My lodgin date was 25 Dec
Last CO contact - 3 Feb.

Hope I get it soon but not sure why many of them are getting it faster than me but the occupation code for them is 261313 and mine is 263111

I didn't call DIBP and just waiting for 6 months to get over since lodgement. Hope i don't get to that point.


----------



## jaltoaus (Jan 4, 2017)

staokeer said:


> Not sure of what's the delay, as per immitracker, its most probably by April 27 to Aug 21 This is based on
> My lodgin date was 25 Dec
> Last CO contact - 3 Feb.
> 
> ...



But i think Ashish ji has 2613** Code also..

Wish you good luck and hope you'll get grant soon


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Let's keep waiting !!*

For some reasons, DIBP is working slower than before.

I just checked this link after a month --> Global visa and citizenship processing times

Earlier 75% 189-visa-applications were being processed in 4 months and now they are taking 5 months.

Earlier 90% 189-visa-applications were being processed in 6 months and now they are taking 7 months.

Now, if you are waiting for too long just like me, this page answers a lot of queries and creates a lot of questions too.



ashishjain said:


> Here are some statistics for ANZSCO code 261311 (Analyst Programmer) in GSM-189 category.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Days_____| _# of Grants_| _Cumulative %age
> ...


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

Ashish,

Thanks for the link, makes a lot of sense now but hopefully we get our grants asap.

Govt. of Australia has announced new citizenship rules. From the link below
New Australian citizenship test to be announced today

"Applicants will also be required to have lived in Australia as a permanent resident for at least four years (up from one year) and will only be allowed to fail the citizenship test three times".

I think the only difference it would be for us is that we can apply for citizenship for 4 years and not 3 which is the same as Canada.


/Syed


----------



## r213 (Jun 18, 2016)

HI Ashish,

Thanks for sharing this info. What do you think one should do? wait! or contact DIBP. I read in the forum somewhere that someone's application was stuck for nearly a year. He approached DIBP and some of his docs were not picked by the CO properly. This expedited his visa process, and within 1-2 months of contacting the CO again, he got his approved.

Waiting for 7 months is really painful. Hope you get your visa soon. Good luck buddy!

Thanks,


----------



## ani.ak.asharma (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello Mates, 

My designation on offer letter and payslips are different e.g Consulting Engineer on offer letter and consultant on payslips. Will it cause any prob, it cannot be changed as it was my first company 6 years back.

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

I contacted them yesterday. They were not keen to entertain any call on visa status and slammed me the usual reply i.e. "_Check your immiaccount. We won't tell anything._" (In a proper and professional manner but the same thing)



r213 said:


> HI Ashish,
> 
> Thanks for sharing this info. What do you think one should do? wait! or contact DIBP. I read in the forum somewhere that someone's application was stuck for nearly a year. He approached DIBP and some of his docs were not picked by the CO properly. This expedited his visa process, and within 1-2 months of contacting the CO again, he got his approved.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

140 Calendar Days since Lodgement
116 Calendar Days since CO Contact
94 WorkDays since Lodgement
80 WorkDays since replied to CO

*My Good Time starts from Monday !!*



ashishjain said:


> I studied astrology as hobby and today, thought to predict my visa grant. My stars are aligned and they clearly says that I will immigrate and will stay abroad for quite a long time but will come back later on to home country (after 7-8 years).
> 
> The best time for Visa Grant letter to come in my inbox is between Feb 27 - Mar 10. If I missed this then it will be a long wait until May End.
> 
> ...


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> 140 Calendar Days since Lodgement
> 116 Calendar Days since CO Contact
> 94 WorkDays since Lodgement
> 80 WorkDays since replied to CO
> ...


-
Hi bro! I can understand how painful be waiting for so long!  But I wish you good luck and hope you get your grant pretty soon


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> 140 Calendar Days since Lodgement
> 116 Calendar Days since CO Contact
> 94 WorkDays since Lodgement
> 80 WorkDays since replied to CO
> ...


Hey Buddy, Hope your prediction comes true and you get the Golden Email on Monday. Once that happens there will be so much clientele you would have to get your prediction services.   But please consider me the first in the queue and do let me know what else apart from my Date of Birth is required for this prediction software to work and how much would be the charge.  

Stay Blessed!!

Pankaj


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> 140 Calendar Days since Lodgement
> 116 Calendar Days since CO Contact
> 94 WorkDays since Lodgement
> 80 WorkDays since replied to CO
> ...


Best wishes, its their loss to delay grant for someone like you.

Avoid co contact - is something I would suggest to people who are yet to apply....obviously as much as possible.

ATB


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

Dude any update ? 

I so wanted you to get it soon man ... You have really helped me alot in PTE for sure ..


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

samcool80 said:


> Dude any update ?
> 
> I so wanted you to get it soon man ... You have really helped me alot in PTE for sure ..


Unfortunately, no updates !!

After leaving the job, I realized that I was more disturbed from my line manager than delay in visa grant.

I am in peace now and waiting calmly. Spending my days with my son and nights in learning new web technologies. It's awesome bro !!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Great that you have compiled your journey for aspiring pr applicants. Good luck on receiving your grant. I'm eagerly waiting for mine too


----------



## AbyJ (Apr 30, 2017)

Firstly Ashish I don't enough words to thank _u_ for *d* wonderful deed *u* are doing for everyone as Thanks will be small word for *ur* help ..... Thanks a lot .... I would request *u* to please share if we select a course under SOL or CSOL are we eligible for PR for Australia after completion of *d* course .... Also PLEASE if *u* could share *ur* email address I would like to ask *u* a few more questions .... THANKS

*Don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

*Also, note Rule 4. *


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey Staokeer,


Please post your message again. It was deleted by moderators before I could read.

I haven't got the grant yet if that's what you were asking.

Regards,
Ashish


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks Ashish, I followed your advice on Quora and got 84+ in all components of PTE(only took me a week to prepare) and its all thanks to you...im suggesting your advice to everyone who asks...you will get your grant soon..cheers


----------



## arun170790 (Feb 3, 2017)

ashishjain said:


> While I can't share the reference letter sample due to below reasons:
> 1. Each of them is unique as specific to each company.
> 2. It has* my details*.
> 3. *Plagiarism *is strongly avoided while dealing with ACS.
> ...



Hi Ashish
I'm in the process of getting the experience letters.
I framed my roles and responsibilities in such a way that it is an enhanced version of what I took from the ANZSCO description (the duties that were listed). Is that fine ? Will that suffice ? Please help


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> I studied astrology as hobby and today, thought to predict my visa grant. My stars are aligned and they clearly says that I will immigrate and will stay abroad for quite a long time but will come back later on to home country (after 7-8 years).
> 
> The best time for Visa Grant letter to come in my inbox is between Feb 27 - Mar 10. If I missed this then it will be a long wait until May.
> 
> ...


On a lighter note, where u learning astrology from? Kapiel Raaj? And how did our find out your change of residence? 3rd house or 12th house? What Dasha you running? Just curious.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

arun170790 said:


> Hi Ashish
> I'm in the process of getting the experience letters.
> I framed my roles and responsibilities in such a way that it is an enhanced version of what I took from the ANZSCO description (the duties that were listed). Is that fine ? Will that suffice ? Please help


Yes its good as long you modified and enhanced... 

PS: I did the same thing for me and my wife


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arun170790 said:


> Hi Ashish
> I'm in the process of getting the experience letters.
> I framed my roles and responsibilities in such a way that it is an enhanced version of what I took from the ANZSCO description (the duties that were listed). Is that fine ? Will that suffice ? Please help


You frame your own roles and responsibilities in the company ?
You decide what job you will do ?

Wow!!

Cheers


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> Hey Staokeer,
> 
> 
> Please post your message again. It was deleted by moderators before I could read.
> ...



Ashish,

I actually was whining (in hindi) about the long wait for the grant.

Hope something positive comes out in July

/Syed


----------



## arun170790 (Feb 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> arun170790 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ashish
> ...


Hi.. No.. I think you got it wrong.. I jotted down my actual roles and responsibilities in such a way that it looks in the format of duties as mention by ACS. This is just presenting it in the expected format and style rather than just listing down your actual duties in your own style..


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

This was very encouraging. Thanks for your words.



Anamica23 said:


> Thanks Ashish, I followed your advice on Quora and got 84+ in all components of PTE(only took me a week to prepare) and its all thanks to you...im suggesting your advice to everyone who asks...you will get your grant soon..cheers


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Well everyone does that. Every prospective immigrator tries to bend and mend the words or language. If your previous manager and HR approves those roles, it's great. Who knows in the end that who does what?



arun170790 said:


> Hi Ashish
> I'm in the process of getting the experience letters.
> I framed my roles and responsibilities in such a way that it is an enhanced version of what I took from the ANZSCO description (the duties that were listed). Is that fine ? Will that suffice ? Please help


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

:tea:

Dasha: Venus (until Sep-2021), Saturn (until 31-Aug-2017) : Rahu ended in March and Jupiter started. Today it's --> *Venus-Saturn-Jupiter-Venus-Mars*

I learned through various articles over Google (not a single source).Used Parashar Software to generate charts and referred them over various internet sources.

It may be a sheer luck of predictions in the past which is not working at the moment due to limited knowledge.



sharat47 said:


> On a lighter note, where u learning astrology from? Kapiel Raaj? And how did our find out your change of residence? 3rd house or 12th house? What Dasha are you running? Just curious.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> Dasha: Venus (until Sep-2021), Saturn (until 31-Aug-2017) : Rahu ended in March and Jupiter started. Today it's --> *Venus-Saturn-Jupiter-Venus-Mars*
> 
> I learned through various articles over Google (not a single source).Used Parashar Software to generate charts and referred them over various internet sources.
> 
> ...


I

You are getting the entire Dasha system wrong coz Venus Dasha is 20 years, Saturn is 19 years, etc. I would suggest you not to predict about yourself and blood relatives due to some reason told by astrology gurus. You can learn about past events and identify the reasons but with half knowledge its better not to predict. 

Anyways let's not delve onto astrology on this forum, all the best and may you get your grant soon.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

It looks as if Grant came now then I'll either die of heart attack or will shout out so loud that it would make someone deaf. Whatever happens, for 1 day I would be TOTAL MAD !!

This is after a very long time in my life that I am facing a setback. 

No job, recently significant loss of money in stocks (most of which is recovered - thanks to God, if exists), kid admitted to the hospital, and No visa. 

HOPE (as you mentioned my friend) is the only backbone of my soul. I don't hope for visa anymore, I HOPE for a better life and these days I am striving for it and no one can take away my right of having HOPE of better life.



staokeer said:


> Ashish,
> 
> I actually was whining (in hindi) about the long wait for the grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

I told you end dates: else Venus is from Sep-01 to Sep-21 and Saturn is from Jul-14 to Sep-17. Saturn is for 19 years only in Mahadasha, not in Antardasha !




sharat47 said:


> I
> 
> You are getting the entire Dasha system wrong coz Venus Dasha is 20 years, Saturn is 19 years, etc. I would suggest you not to predict about yourself and blood relatives due to some reason told by astrology gurus. You can learn about past events and identify the reasons but with half knowledge its better not to predict.
> 
> Anyways let's not delve onto astrology on this forum, all the best and may you get your grant soon.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> I told you end dates: else Venus is from Sep-01 to Sep-21 and Saturn is from Jul-14 to Sep-17. Saturn is for 19 years only in Mahadasha, not in Antardasha !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sorry my bad. I didn't notice the dates properly hence I didnt see the antardasha so you are right. South east direction is ruled by the beautiful planet Venus, that's why you are trying to go in that direction during it's Dasha. I learnt from a few Astro videos about direction of grahas. I learnt about why I went for masters there also by seeing such videos. Just hold on and when the right time comes you will be in Australia.


----------



## arun170790 (Feb 3, 2017)

ashishjain said:


> Well everyone does that. Every prospective immigrator tries to bend and mend the words or language. If your previous manager and HR approves those roles, it's great. Who knows in the end that who does what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi ashish
Thanks for the reply. One more query. I have my bachelors degree from 'Anna University' hope you would have known it. So should I need to do an assessment with VETASSESS for this to prove it to ACS?


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

I will be sailing in the same boat as Ashish soon and its nice of you to have shared your experience in the forum. 

I'm an 8 years experienced guy waiting for ACS and hopefully get the 75 points I'm looking for as my PTE gave me full 20 points. I have quit my job as well in anticipation of the PR. 

I'm planning to re-equip myself to find a job in Oz and hoped for advise. I don't mind being jobless for few months if it means better life ahead in Oz


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Assessment from VETASESS or ACS ?*

I am no expert but as you earlier mentioned this in one of the poston this thread 

i.e.


> I jotted down my actual roles and responsibilities in such a way that it looks in the format of duties as mention by ACS.


I believe irrespective of the university, you must go ahead with ACS only. 

One choose VETASESS/ACS based on ANZSCO code and it is not based on university or your degree.

That's what I have the knowledge. Please take comments from other senior members in the forum.



arun170790 said:


> Hi ashish
> Thanks for the reply. One more query. I have my bachelors degree from 'Anna University' hope you would have known it. So should I need to do an assessment with VETASSESS for this to prove it to ACS?


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice. Let's stay connected 


rakeshpetit said:


> I will be sailing in the same boat as Ashish soon and its nice of you to have shared your experience in the forum.
> 
> I'm an 8 years experienced guy waiting for ACS and hopefully get the 75 points I'm looking for as my PTE gave me full 20 points. I have quit my job as well in anticipation of the PR.
> 
> I'm planning to re-equip myself to find a job in Oz and hoped for advise. I don't mind being jobless for few months if it means better life ahead in Oz


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

I feel only after the period of Venus-Saturn period ends on September 01..

Saturn is obstructing my way !



sharat47 said:


> Oh sorry my bad. I didn't notice the dates properly hence I didnt see the antardasha so you are right. South east direction is ruled by the beautiful planet Venus, that's why you are trying to go in that direction during it's Dasha. I learnt from a few Astro videos about direction of grahas. I learnt about why I went for masters there also by seeing such videos. Just hold on and *when the right time comes* you will be in Australia.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

rakeshpetit said:


> I will be sailing in the same boat as Ashish soon and its nice of you to have shared your experience in the forum.
> 
> I'm an 8 years experienced guy waiting for ACS and hopefully get the 75 points I'm looking for as my PTE gave me full 20 points. I have quit my job as well in anticipation of the PR.
> 
> I'm planning to re-equip myself to find a job in Oz and hoped for advise. I don't mind being jobless for few months if it means better life ahead in Oz


You quit your job? No disrespect meant, and this advice may come too late, but I would advise anyone NOT to quit a job on the hope of getting a visa [within a reasonable timescale]. You may not get the ACS result you hope for and as a result end up waiting longer than you hoped. Regardless, the processing of the visa can take more than a year (in some unfortunate cases). You also cannot guarantee outcomes of medicals, PCCs may take longer than expected. At the very least this journey will take a few months. Worst case you may wait for more than a year, or not get a visa at all.

Once you've got the visa you'll need to plan-out your migration. Flight tickets are cheaper in advance, so you'll likely take a few months after visa grant to actually arrive (please, do not book tickets for flights without a visa. DIBP themselves make this recommendation strongly).

Finally, this adventure is not cheap. You need every cent you can save. Getting a job in Australia might not happen in the near term, so the more you save, the better you can support yourself. The last thing you want to do is spend the 6 months prior to departure eating through your savings.


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

FFacs said:


> You quit your job? No disrespect meant, and this advice may come too late, but I would advise anyone NOT to quit a job on the hope of getting a visa [within a reasonable timescale]. You may not get the ACS result you hope for and as a result end up waiting longer than you hoped. Regardless, the processing of the visa can take more than a year (in some unfortunate cases). You also cannot guarantee outcomes of medicals, PCCs may take longer than expected. At the very least this journey will take a few months. Worst case you may wait for more than a year, or not get a visa at all.
> 
> Once you've got the visa you'll need to plan-out your migration. Flight tickets are cheaper in advance, so you'll likely take a few months after visa grant to actually arrive (please, do not book tickets for flights without a visa. DIBP themselves make this recommendation strongly).
> 
> Finally, this adventure is not cheap. You need every cent you can save. Getting a job in Australia might not happen in the near term, so the more you save, the better you can support yourself. The last thing you want to do is spend the 6 months prior to departure eating through your savings.


I am aware of the unforunate cases where it takes much longer than expected. It makes sense to not quit until we see the grant. But I am doing this as part of my effort to re-skill myself and better utilize my available time as I am currently in a technology which is into its twilight . Better to be sure you'll find a job in niche area than to not have any vacancies at all.

But I understand that we cannot predict ACS and DIBP results. But why would there be issues with medicals or PCC if you are a healthy and law abiding citizen. Can you please elaborate ?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

rakeshpetit said:


> I am aware of the unforunate cases where it takes much longer than expected. It makes sense to not quit until we see the grant. But I am doing this as part of my effort to re-skill myself and better utilize my available time as I am currently in a technology which is into its twilight . Better to be sure you'll find a job in niche area than to not have any vacancies at all.
> 
> But I understand that we cannot predict ACS and DIBP results. But why would there be issues with medicals or PCC if you are a healthy and law abiding citizen. Can you please elaborate ?


I don't know your personal situation, but issues I've witnessed: shadows on x-ray requiring further evidence, family member conditions, PCCs delayed for foreign countries. I understand your point on gaining skills that will be usable in the market, but do perceive it as somewhat risky. Still, all the best.


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

FFacs said:


> rakeshpetit said:
> 
> 
> > I am aware of the unforunate cases where it takes much longer than expected. It makes sense to not quit until we see the grant. But I am doing this as part of my effort to re-skill myself and better utilize my available time as I am currently in a technology which is into its twilight
> ...


This reply makes a lot of sense and PR could get delayed for a lot of reasons after reading various posts in this forum. Its not that this reply opened my eyes or something, but I was determined to find a job in India in areas which have scope in Australia rather than trying to find a job in Australia with the skills I currently have. It felt right to even take a time out to re-skill to land a job for sure in Oz. I finally got a job in niche area for which there would be lots of opportunities in Australia as well as India, bidding farewell to my 8 year technology expertise. For now I'll wait out this short or long period for PR, build expertise in the new area and then venture out into the land of plenty after a year.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

FFacs said:


> I don't know your personal situation, but issues I've witnessed: shadows on x-ray requiring further evidence, family member conditions, PCCs delayed for foreign countries. I understand your point on gaining skills that will be usable in the market, but do perceive it as somewhat risky. Still, all the best.


Hi FFacs,

Thanks for sharing the details about the migration process & insights about the same.

I have a few questions, (sorry might be slightly off topic here), I could see in your signature - you have numerous dates for trips to Oz.

This prompted me to ask you these questions - After getting the grant, I think one has to travel to Oz before the expiry of his/her IED to activate the PR.

1. Is there any difference between IED (Initial Entry Date) and Must Enter to Australia Date?
I have seen various people using these two dates for entering Oz to activate PR.
Are these same or these two dates hold different meanings altogether?

2. Once, you have activated your PR by entering Oz (before the expiry of your IED) - Do you need to do anything else to keep PR valid for the given duration?

3. Are there any specific timelines before which one must move to Oz permanently to keep PR valid?

All in all - from your experience, if you can help me with the process of "after getting the PR" - what needs to be done to keep PR valid and to become a Citizen of Oz etc.?
It would be very helpful.

Many Thanks in advance.

Cheerio.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

rakeshpetit said:


> This reply makes a lot of sense and PR could get delayed for a lot of reasons after reading various posts in this forum. Its not that this reply opened my eyes or something, but I was determined to find a job in India in areas which have scope in Australia rather than trying to find a job in Australia with the skills I currently have. It felt right to even take a time out to re-skill to land a job for sure in Oz. I finally got a job in niche area for which there would be lots of opportunities in Australia as well as India, bidding farewell to my 8 year technology expertise. For now I'll wait out this short or long period for PR, build expertise in the new area and then venture out into the land of plenty after a year.


 you are sure that you just land in OZ in your niche area job so easily just because you are doing same in India and brushing up skills which are rare in OZ?

Its not easy road full of flowers as it looks mate.

What I understoodf from what you said is that you are sure of things you said!

Anyways,

Good luck


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> rakeshpetit said:
> 
> 
> > This reply makes a lot of sense and PR could get delayed for a lot of reasons after reading various posts in this forum. Its not that this reply opened my eyes or something, but I was determined to find a job in India in areas which have scope in Australia rather than trying to find a job in Australia with the skills I currently have. It felt right to even take a time out to re-skill to land a job for sure in Oz. I finally got a job in niche area for which there would be lots of opportunities in Australia as well as India, bidding farewell to my 8 year technology expertise. For now I'll wait out this short or long period for PR, build expertise in the new area and then venture out into the land of plenty after a year.
> ...


I am not trying to say the road is easy, but atleast it might be far better with lesser competition in niche area. When my former technology does not even fetch me enough calls, I'm getting offers for the new skills. So definitely it must be better than trying our luck with outdated stuff. All of this is theory, let me get PR first.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

rakeshpetit said:


> I am not trying to say the road is easy, but atleast it might be far better with lesser competition in niche area. When my former technology does not even fetch me enough calls, I'm getting offers for the new skills. So definitely it must be better than trying our luck with outdated stuff. All of this is theory, let me get PR first.


Surely, I will be more than happy to see you turning theory to practicality as soon as you land.

But, remember, its not that there is scarcity of adept professionals, but lack of local experience is what counts in highest degree.

Good luck


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

rakeshpetit said:


> This reply makes a lot of sense and PR could get delayed for a lot of reasons after reading various posts in this forum. Its not that this reply opened my eyes or something, but I was determined to find a job in India in areas which have scope in Australia rather than trying to find a job in Australia with the skills I currently have. It felt right to even take a time out to re-skill to land a job for sure in Oz. I finally got a job in niche area for which there would be lots of opportunities in Australia as well as India, bidding farewell to my 8 year technology expertise. For now I'll wait out this short or long period for PR, build expertise in the new area and then venture out into the land of plenty after a year.


Aha, now I understand better: you didn't just quit your job, you changed career. That's an ambitious approach, I hope it pays dividends.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi FFacs,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the details about the migration process & insights about the same.
> 
> ...


From my limited understanding:

The Must enter before date is the IED. You will be advised of this date on grant. All holders must pass through an Australian port before this date. Once this has happened you have permanent residency rights. You need not do anything to keep this (except not committing serious criminal offences, etc). There is, however, a travel facility on the visa which IS timebound. This is the "may not enter after" date. It means exactly what it says. There are Resident Return Visas available for those who wish to travel into Australia after the travel facility expires. There are stay pre-requisites for obtaining this visa.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

FFacs said:


> From my limited understanding:
> 
> The Must enter before date is the IED. You will be advised of this date on grant. All holders must pass through an Australian port before this date. Once this has happened you have permanent residency rights. You need not do anything to keep this (except not committing serious criminal offences, etc). There is, however, a travel facility on the visa which IS timebound. This is the "may not enter after" date. It means exactly what it says. There are Resident Return Visas available for those who wish to travel into Australia after the travel facility expires. There are stay pre-requisites for obtaining this visa.


Thank you very much FFacs.


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

Ashish .. Any update buddy on your Invite... 

to ne hones i am really upset to see you havent yet gotten your invite... 

I owe you for helping me with PTE on Quora articles..

I will be moving to melbourne on 1st sept.. please let me know when you come here... would love to meet you ..


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

samcool80 said:


> I will be moving to melbourne on 1st sept.. please let me know when you come here... would love to meet you ..


Hey Sam, Can you guide how did you find a job. What all channels you used. Any tips on how to get an offer letter being at offshore.

TIA!


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

prateekjain1988 said:


> Hey Sam, Can you guide how did you find a job. What all channels you used. Any tips on how to get an offer letter being at offshore.
> 
> TIA!


Only thing i can suggest is look out for any referrals you can get hold off... 

Your ex colleague , classmates , professional connections ... 

AU works 99% on referral mode. 

I was connected to senior guy via my manager of my first company.. where i worked 10 years ago.


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

samcool80 said:


> Only thing i can suggest is look out for any referrals you can get hold off...
> 
> Your ex colleague , classmates , professional connections ...
> 
> ...


Thnx Buddy! Point noted.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

I recall reading this thread. Particularly the below posts around 10-15 times before I made my decision of quitting the current job. I recall even reading it on the morning I typed my resignation. It's now been exactly 46 days since I quit, 89 days since I lodged visa and 14 days since I provided additional info requested by CO.

I quit coz I wanted to spend as much time with my family as I can before moving. I won't make the initial entry and then return back and move later. No sir. I am at the start of my career, around 2 years of experience under my sleeve so it would make sense to begin a career in Aus than stay in my home country. Also, I intend to move as soon as I get my grant.

Having said that, my suggestion to everyone would be don't quit during your initial stages. Some have been waiting for two years after lodging visa. I didn't think I'd be in that category but now I'm not so sure.




FFacs said:


> You quit your job? No disrespect meant, and this advice may come too late, but I would advise anyone NOT to quit a job on the hope of getting a visa [within a reasonable timescale]. You may not get the ACS result you hope for and as a result end up waiting longer than you hoped. Regardless, the processing of the visa can take more than a year (in some unfortunate cases). You also cannot guarantee outcomes of medicals, PCCs may take longer than expected. At the very least this journey will take a few months. Worst case you may wait for more than a year, or not get a visa at all.
> 
> Once you've got the visa you'll need to plan-out your migration. Flight tickets are cheaper in advance, so you'll likely take a few months after visa grant to actually arrive (please, do not book tickets for flights without a visa. DIBP themselves make this recommendation strongly).
> 
> ...


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Panda112 said:


> I recall reading this thread. Particularly the below posts around 10-15 times before I made my decision of quitting the current job. I recall even reading it on the morning I typed my resignation. It's now been exactly 46 days since I quit, 89 days since I lodged visa and 14 days since I provided additional info requested by CO.
> 
> I quit coz I wanted to spend as much time with my family as I can before moving. I won't make the initial entry and then return back and move later. No sir. I am at the start of my career, around 2 years of experience under my sleeve so it would make sense to begin a career in Aus than stay in my home country. Also, I intend to move as soon as I get my grant.
> 
> Having said that, my suggestion to everyone would be don't quit during your initial stages. Some have been waiting for two years after lodging visa. I didn't think I'd be in that category but now I'm not so sure.


The more I see that its going to take time, I feel like quitting so that I can spend time with family, But I have home loans, so cant quit... All the best, you will get it soon


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

Ashish,

I just got my grant letter now. my processing times are same as yours.

Currently the DIBP processing times have been chagned to 7-8 months. What I did was give a feedback and specifically mentioned my transacion id, file no# etc... and asked them the status of the visa as it's beyond the processing times.

Hopefully you'd get your grant


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

Anamica23 said:


> The more I see that its going to take time, I feel like quitting so that I can spend time with family, But I have home loans, so cant quit... All the best, you will get it soon


Hi Anamica! Congrats for the grant 

I see you got the grant almost in a month, which is very quick for a couple. Can you please let me know the relationship proof that you provided to establish your relationship?


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Aman0909991 said:


> Hi Anamica! Congrats for the grant
> 
> I see you got the grant almost in a month, which is very quick for a couple. Can you please let me know the relationship proof that you provided to establish your relationship?


Marriage Certificate only... Should be more than an year old i.e You should be married for more than an year


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Congrats staokeer!*

Waooooowwwwww !! I am so happy for you 

Congratulations mate 



staokeer said:


> Ashish,
> 
> I just got my grant letter now. my processing times are same as yours.
> 
> ...


----------



## sowmyamc (Oct 25, 2017)

*First step!!*

Hi All,

This is the first time I am landing here. I have planned to apply for PR to Australia but have no clue on how to initiate and what the process be like. 

Can anyone help me out.:wave:

Am I at the right place ??


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

Good luck man . 



ashishjain said:


> I gave my PTE-Academic exam on Saturday (October-15) at Pearson Test Centre, Nirman Vihar, Delhi and still waiting for the results. I understand that's it's just 3rd business day completed and results generally come with-in 5 business days.
> 
> Anyways, exam went very well. I am expecting at least 65+ in all for communicative skills and hence started collecting experience letters from previous organization.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

Travelling in the Same boat buddy


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

sowmyamc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is the first time I am landing here. I have planned to apply for PR to Australia but have no clue on how to initiate and what the process be like.
> 
> ...


Travelling in the same boat buddy


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi , 

I have done my MCA in 2002 and did M.S in Supply Chain management from denmark in 2010 . will this is comparable to AQF or should i go through RPL route . And more or less i did GNIIT software engineering diploma for 3 years . Though i have been part of denmark green card scheme visa for 3 years , and there after i have 6 years of work experience in SAP BASIS till date OCT 2017 , will my MCA will be considered by ACS . Though i have got Australia student visa i went to australia in 2003 due to personal reasons i couldn't complete the education and moved back to india . is any member in this forum is in my position . 

Thank you .


----------



## sowmyamc (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Guys... I have just started Planning to apply for PR. Can you please guide me on how to initiate..


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

sowmyamc said:


> Hi Guys... I have just started Planning to apply for PR. Can you please guide me on how to initiate..


Read this. you will get some enlightenment. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html#post12199025


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

Alekhyak said:


> Travelling in the same boat buddy



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html#post12199025


----------



## sowmyamc (Oct 25, 2017)

I have gathered some info... lot of reading and still more to read and understand!! thank you .. will get back to you!!


----------



## gibinwilly (Jul 7, 2016)

staokeer said:


> Ashish,
> 
> I just got my grant letter now. my processing times are same as yours.
> 
> ...


Hii Staokeer,

I am in the same boat...lodged on Nov 2016, can u tell me how u give the feedback and what reply u got?. How long it take to get the grant after the feedback.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Feedback or Complaint to DIBP on visa delay*

First of all, neither Staokeer nor me nor god knows that when you, me or anyone will get the grant (even after providing feedback). As the holy book, one needs to deliver his best and not worry, so do provide the feedback to DIBP and do every possible action that you can but do not expect.

There is a very thin line between Hope and Expectations. Keep hope but not expectation. Hope will give you strength.

Coming to your question - staokeer told me that you can provide the feedback here
https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback/compliments-complaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service

In the complaint, please mentioned that visa processing time for 189 is 8 months then why your application is taking so long.

Within a couple of days, he received the communication that they are working on his complaint and expect a response within 15 days and then within a week, he got the visa.

It could altogether be luck or his efforts turned fruitful. It's not guaranteed, so don't expect, only hope.



gibinwilly said:


> Hii Staokeer,
> 
> I am in the same boat...lodged on Nov 2016, can u tell me how u give the feedback and what reply u got?. How long it take to get the grant after the feedback.


----------



## gibinwilly (Jul 7, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> First of all, neither Staokeer nor me nor god knows that when you, me or anyone will get the grant (even after providing feedback). As the holy book, one needs to deliver his best and not worry, so do provide the feedback to DIBP and do every possible action that you can but do not expect.
> 
> There is a very thin line between Hope and Expectations. Keep hope but not expectation. Hope will give you strength.
> 
> ...


Thanks ashish


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

Thank you Prateek.Grabbed a lot of information through this forum,You guys are really awesome.THis forum means a lot to newbies like me.

I am having few queries which i would like to get it clarified before starting the process.

1.I am having overall 6 years of experience, in that 1 year 5months i worked in HCL under BPO later i moved to wipro and worked as service desk analyst from 2012 dec till jan 2015 later within wipro itself i moved to Windows vmware server administration domain and worked in that domain till august 2016,later i moved to my current organization CGI in which i am working in MS AZURE from 2016 sep till date.My query is whether i can select the 262113 ANZSCO CODE during ACS skill assesment as in wipro exprience letter they mentioned my roles and responsibilities as windows server administrator from date of joining till my last date(dec 2012-sep2016) they havent mentioned my service desk experience.

2.My husband is having 3 years of experience in software testing(Manual,automation,selenium) field and can we choose ANZSCO CODE 261314 for him?

3.Due to health issue my husband has one year gap during his b.tech so instead of 2011 pass out it came as 2012 passout,will this create any issue?And from 2012 till 2014 he did some courses and trying for jobs in different companies how to overcome this gap?

4.In our scenario what could be the best option in choosing the primary applicant ?can we go with my husband profile as primary applicant or myself?

5.Finally my last concern is if the main applicant or dependant has undergone any heart related surgies earlier will there be any impact because of that during medicals?


Thanks in advance,
Alekhya


----------



## Cmonman (Aug 9, 2017)

Grants are so unpredictable. When you really want, you don’t get it. When I don’t you can get it so soon.


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi Ashish,

This is the first time I went through this post. It felt like a story that was unfolding. And i was a expecting a happy ending too. But I couldn't see an update from you stating that you have received your grant. Have you still not received your grant after 10 months of lodgement?

Also, thank you so much for your PTE tips. Scored L89 S89 W90 R86.


All the best
Fellow aspirant



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Team,

Could you any one assist me for my queries so that i can move further to start the process.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

You're a rockstar. Already an inspiration for many.

I honestly and most genuinely pray for you :fingerscrossed:



ashishjain said:


> First of all, neither Staokeer nor me nor god knows that when you, me or anyone will get the grant (even after providing feedback). As the holy book, one needs to deliver his best and not worry, so do provide the feedback to DIBP and do every possible action that you can but do not expect.
> 
> There is a very thin line between Hope and Expectations. Keep hope but not expectation. Hope will give you strength.
> 
> ...


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Alekhyak said:


> Thank you Prateek.Grabbed a lot of information through this forum,You guys are really awesome.THis forum means a lot to newbies like me.
> 
> I am having few queries which i would like to get it clarified before starting the process.
> 
> ...


1. Yes. But make sure that in your reference letter, at least 60~70% RnR matches the RnR for System Admin ( From each company).
2. Yes
3.Gaps don't matter as far as I know. So you don't have to consider them.
4. You seem to have more experience, so you are more likely to be successful.
5. I am not sure about this. But if the problem was solved by the surgery, it may not be an issue.


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

luvjd said:


> 1. Yes. But make sure that in your reference letter, at least 60~70% RnR matches the RnR for System Admin ( From each company).
> 2. Yes
> 3.Gaps don't matter as far as I know. So you don't have to consider them.
> 4. You seem to have more experience, so you are more likely to be successful.
> 5. I am not sure about this. But if the problem was solved by the surgery, it may not be an issue.


Thanks alot for clarifying my concerns.

Am in process of submitting ACS application by end of this month, i just want to clarify whether we need upload both notarised mark sheets(semester wise) and transcripts or just the notarised transcripts along with provisional certificate will work?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Alekhyak said:


> Thanks alot for clarifying my concerns.
> 
> Am in process of submitting ACS application by end of this month, i just want to clarify whether we need upload both notarised mark sheets(semester wise) and transcripts or just the notarised transcripts along with provisional certificate will work?


You need to submit consolidated mark sheets/transcripts and degree certificate, both notarized.
Your transcripts should have the information about all the subjects in your course.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Got the visa !!*

It gives me immense pleasure to share :horn: that me, my wife and my son have* received the visa (SI - 189)* today with IED as *07 March, 2018*. :high5:


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to share :horn: that me, my wife and my son have* received the visa (SI - 189)* today with IED as *07 March, 2018*. :high5:


Many Congratulations Ashish...Though it was a long wait.


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

*Congratulations*



ashishjain said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to share :horn: that me, my wife and my son have* received the visa (SI - 189)* today with IED as *07 March, 2018*. :high5:


Congratulations.


----------



## cbzxpat (Nov 13, 2017)

ashishjain said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to share :horn: that me, my wife and my son have* received the visa (SI - 189)* today with IED as *07 March, 2018*. :high5:


Congratulations Ashish!!
Best wishes for journey ahead.


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

ashishjain said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to share :horn: that me, my wife and my son have* received the visa (SI - 189)* today with IED as *07 March, 2018*. :high5:


Hearty Congrats Ashish


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Congratulations Ashish. Finally !!. No wait is over till you get to see what you want to see. Iam happy for you. Hope these long waits and perseverance gave you enough strength, to achieve a lot in your upcoming career. 

Rock in Aus.


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to share :horn: that me, my wife and my son have* received the visa (SI - 189)* today with IED as *07 March, 2018*. :high5:


Finally the feedback form worked


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

Many Many Congrats Ashish for Visa Grant....!!!! though I am not as much active member but For you I had some personal corner ... .May be due to we have same First name...

If you don't mind could you confirm if you have done anything exceptional for getting your Visa grant .... like someone recommended to give feedback on DIBP Website..... ???


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

@akhandel

When was the CO assigned for your case and what was the first contact regarding (if you may share)? 

Was the IP button enabled only after the CO was assigned?


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

sujitswaroop said:


> @akhandel
> 
> When was the CO assigned for your case and what was the first contact regarding (if you may share)?
> 
> Was the IP button enabled only after the CO was assigned?


Hi Sujit ,

As mentioned in my signature also, CO contact was on 28/Nov.... It is related to sending my PTE score to DIBP through Pearson website.. Although I already did it but may be CO overlooked it so I replied that it is already shared. 

IP button is only enabled when some documents are requested from CO. If your docuemntation is complete alongwith medical and PCC than there are highrer chances of Direct Grant.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

congratulations Ashish.... it is great that you have documented your journey here, will be helpful for many


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi Ashish,

congrats once again. 


If you don't mind could you confirm if you have done anything exceptional for getting your Visa grant .... like someone recommended to give feedback on DIBP Website..... ???


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

akhandel said:


> Hi Sujit ,
> 
> As mentioned in my signature also, CO contact was on 28/Nov.... It is related to sending my PTE score to DIBP through Pearson website.. Although I already did it but may be CO overlooked it so I replied that it is already shared.
> 
> IP button is only enabled when some documents are requested from CO. If your docuemntation is complete alongwith medical and PCC than there are highrer chances of Direct Grant.


THanks for your reply. So, if I am right, it took almost about 40 days for the CO to be assigned for your case. 

Thanks so much for your inputs.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Thanks sultan*

You were the biggest help Sultan bhai. God bless you always.

When I started my journey, it was all your posts that guided me. 

No one knows what happened in the past 1 year as I have seen a lot of ups and downs while anticipating my visa. I am so confident and feel far better than what I used to be.

Now, when visa came, I was pretty calm not as excited as I would be I I had it 6 months back. Learned a lot of lessons to reach where I am.

I will post everything in detail here to motivate others and stay practical and take decisions based on gut feeling (like I did) rather than the following crowd.

In these 6 months, I discovered myself.



sultan_azam said:


> congratulations Ashish.... it is great that you have documented your journey here, will be helpful for many


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Part - I*

Hello Friends,

I came back to this forum after a very long period of time and I feel obligated to share my grant journey experience to help a lot of others in this forum to keep spreading this knowledge and motivating the disheartened ones and enlighting the aspiring ones.

I wanted to go Australia and reside there since 2008 when I got employed in my first job and the clients were Australian. I really liked those clients. During the same time, 2 of my younger friends went there for study purposes and I heard a lot of stories from them and get to know their experiences. Then I started pushing my clients but it was of no help. Eventually, I got the better offer from another firm and I switched to it. Apparently, 'Moving to Australia' chapter was closed. 

It is worthwhile to mention that I tried for independent visa too (the point system require me to cross 85 that time I believe) and my English was not of IELTS 8 standard and experience was securing me 0 points. I couldn't go myself, clients were not interested (we all know the world situation in 2008-2009), hence closed the chapter. 

I kept switching the jobs, got married became the father of a son and then it struck me again. Let's go now. All this happened over a round of drinks with cousins. The date was *Sep 24, 2016*. The reasons were a lot i.e. kids education, the build-up of frustration when everyone is moving outside (comes from Facebook generally), hefty tax payments(I pay Rs450000 annually as income tax after making all possible investments) and getting too many reservations and quotas in return from the government.

Anyways, that was the time, I thought I only have to give IELTS, hire an agent and submit my application and in 6-9 months of time, I'll have the visa. (Time corrected me in near future)

I researched and found that PTE is far better than giving IELTS esp. for a person like me who hadn't lift pen/pencil except for making signatures in the past 12 years and is sitting on the computer all this time. 

*English Test: *I booked my exam on October 02, 2016, gave the 1st PTE mock test on October 08, 2nd mock test on 12th October and final exam on *October 15, 2016*. Also, I was not comfortable speaking English in front of a lady. You know :yo: my IELTS band will be inversely proportional to her beauty multiplied by the fact that I would feel being judged more in front of a human than computer. 

My instinct tells me that Machine evaluates and Humans judge.

After 4 working days on October 20, I got my result which was way above what I needed. On the 3rd business day of results waiting, I opened this thread. It reveals a lot to me about me when I go back and check this post. I could feel the excitement, frustration of wait, attitude for help - all in 1 post.

Half knowledge is dangerous. A lot of people only gathers information from this forum and remain, silent readers, most of the time but I was sharing my knowledge, even my half knowledge, my next moves (without knowing if I am right or wrong).


sultan_azam said:


> Sultan bhai


 corrected me in this post and saved me from a lot of troubles. I was going for obtaining PCC right after giving PTE before obtaining EOI invitation. Don't do this, don't even think of this. Sultan was very right. Read his explanation in that post.

So, do share in this forum what you are planning to do. Someone either takes the right guess or give you the right path. Overall, each post serves the community in right manner.

*ACS assessment: *It is because of this forum that I didn't hire an agent. Another reason was the person I met at PTE exam centre. He told me that all the documents will need to be collected by us, the agent will only put it to the DIBP. I was like that I am paying him a fee only for uploading documents. I took charge and between October 16 - October 27, I collected my roles and responsibilities letter from past 3 organizations and filed for ACS assessment on October 29, 2017. Relationships with managers and past employers fade over time and that makes things pretty hard. But once, you will dive, you will learn to swim and it's easy. I too feared but I tried and now that part look easy to me. I had so many negative thoughts about them but it's all positive now.

Go ahead and write a letter/email to them. Ask your friends there to give you email IDs of HR. You'll easily do it. You can read more about my experience on obtaining these letters here. On 11th November, my assessment result came. If you are interested in looking the sample letter to request reference from past organization, please check this post.

*Evaluating Cons and Pros of immigration:* It is important to mention that after giving PTE while ACS assessment was underway, I went bit sceptical considering my current job and wife's job and our financial status. I was having second thoughts. But all those doubt clouds were cleared by Tarun in a very precise manner. I strongly recommend this post, if you are in any dilemma and decide with a calm mind that whether you really want to go over there.

I will continue this from the next post ...


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Many many congratulations! please do keep us updated even from Australia...Best of luck


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I came back to this forum after a very long period of time and I feel obligated to share my grant journey experience to help a lot of others in this forum to keep spreading this knowledge and motivating the disheartened ones and enlighting the aspiring ones.
> 
> I will continue this from the next post ...


Though I have gone through almost all your post earlier but thanks a lot for summarizing this. Waiting for more to come specially about how you spent your time after quitting your job.

Regards,

Pankaj


----------



## r213 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Congrats Ashish!*

Congratulations Ashish, so happy for you.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello Friends,

I appeared for test yesterday @Mumbai, got following scores:

R/S/W/L: 75/58/82/74

With following enabling scores:
Grammer: 79
Oral Fluency: 29 ( not convinced with this score)
Pronunciation: 50
Spelling: 90
Vocabulary: 67
Written Disclosure: 90

Need help in improving my speaking skills which I thought I did better but still due to couple of mistakes during exams I scored less in this.

Thanks,
Mithun


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Visa validated- landed in australia*

Yesterday, I landed in Melbourne, Australia. It's an amazing country! I Love it!

All the pain was worth! Feels like dream... Some days later... it would be usual but living the dream fully right now 

PS: Guys, bear with me and I'll post more about lodging the visa, wait period, unemployment experience, getting a home here...

Next big task ahead is to secure a job and bring the family here...


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> Yesterday, I landed in Melbourne, Australia. It's an amazing country! I Love it!
> 
> Next big task ahead is to secure a job and bring the family here...


Good to hear that. Best of luck for your job hunt.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

ashishjain said:


> Yesterday, I landed in Melbourne, Australia. It's an amazing country! I Love it!
> 
> All the pain was worth! Feels like dream... Some days later... it would be usual but living the dream fully right now
> 
> ...


All the very best Ashish


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

ashishjain said:


> Yesterday, I landed in Melbourne, Australia. It's an amazing country! I Love it!
> 
> All the pain was worth! Feels like dream... Some days later... it would be usual but living the dream fully right now
> 
> ...




Great Ashish. I am making my move few weeks later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptj1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Mitsi said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I appeared for test yesterday @Mumbai, got following scores:
> 
> ...




Dear Mithun,

Please go through YouTube webinars on Speaking - Esp 'Describe Image' and 'Re-tell Lecture'. They are just awesome and with little practice and hard-work, you can easily score 65+.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Aussie format of Resume and your CV value*

One of the recruiter today shared an application to assist in formatting the CV as per Australian standards. It is really amazing. Do give it a shot --> https://www.adzuna.com.au/value-my-cv

Other things to take care of:
1. Only keep tertiary education in your resume and remove how many marks you secured in those degrees. Also, do mention the column title as 'Tertiary Education'. Again repeating that do not put 10th, 12th (high school) information.

2. Use Australian spell checker... it's 'analyse' here and not 'analyze'.

3. Use Calibri font 

4. Customize resume for each job and stuff it with relevant keywords.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

ashishjain said:


> One of the recruiter today shared an application to assist in formatting the CV as per Australian standards. It is really amazing. Do give it a shot --> https://www.adzuna.com.au/value-my-cv
> 
> Other things to take care of:
> 1. Only keep tertiary education in your resume and remove how many marks you secured in those degrees. Also, do mention the column title as 'Tertiary Education'. Again repeating that do not put 10th, 12th (high school) information.
> ...


Hey Ashish, Any update from your end?? did you get job? any feedback?? Keep posting about after landing experiences in Australia


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thank you for this.



ashishjain said:


> One of the recruiter today shared an application to assist in formatting the CV as per Australian standards. It is really amazing. Do give it a shot --> https://www.adzuna.com.au/value-my-cv
> 
> Other things to take care of:
> 1. Only keep tertiary education in your resume and remove how many marks you secured in those degrees. Also, do mention the column title as 'Tertiary Education'. Again repeating that do not put 10th, 12th (high school) information.
> ...


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Yea due to MS office being set to US English by default in India, people have forgotten to use the correct spellings that are in use in the commonwealth. 

A funny observation is: 

Aussies/Brits call their mother as Mummy and in short as Mum. 

Americans call their Mother as Mommy and in short as Mom. 

Indians call their Mother as Mummy, but in short as Mom.. 

Don't know why. At least Malaysians and Singaporeans are not that inconsistent..


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

This post is an information mine. Thanks for it!


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey Ashish,

It is been a long time and there is no write ups.... How is your journey going.... have you got your first job in Australia .... your family reached ????

Please keep updated....


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Settled and back !*

Hi Friends,

I am back after settling down Melbourne. (back on this forum, I mean, not India). It's time to repay the debts that this forum members has on me. Time to serve the community.

I will soon be completing the write-up on my journey.

While details are coming through soon which will help the community members, in short, as you can get from this thread that I got visa in Dec 17 and then I came here at Melbourne in Jan 2018 then went back to India in Feb 2018 and then came back here in Mar 2018 with wife and son and got the job in Apr 2018 and found lease for home in May 2018.

It sounds like the perfect timeline. Maybe but it isn't. Every second weighs on you when you don't have a job and esp. when you are in a foreign land.

It is only a heads-up post, details coming in through.

Regards
Ashish



akhandel said:


> Hey Ashish,
> 
> It is been a long time and there are no write ups... How is your journey going.... have you got your first job in Australia .... your family reached ????
> 
> Please keep updated...


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

that's a nice observation, happens with me. :clap2:




kevinishining said:


> Yea due to MS office being set to US English by default in India, people have forgotten to use the correct spellings that are in use in the commonwealth.
> 
> A funny observation is:
> 
> ...


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ashishjain said:


> that's a nice observation, happens with me. :clap2:


Hi Ashish, 

Are you the person from Quora who has provided tips on securing 20 for PTE-A ?

https://www.quora.com/How-can-I-improve-my-score-in-the-PTE-Academic-speaking-module-in-a-week


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes, I am the same Ashish. You guessed it !! :clap2:



kbjan26 said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Are you the person from Quora who has provided tips on securing 20 for PTE-A ?
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-can-I-improve-my-score-in-the-PTE-Academic-speaking-module-in-a-week


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ashishjain said:


> Yes, I am the same Ashish. You guessed it !! :clap2:


Ahhhhhhhhhhh mannnn how did I miss you in this forum. I am here since April 2015 damnnn.

How many times I have read your post you know ? Tons of times mate to secure 20. 

Keep it going mate.Lets give it back to the community. This forum made me where I stand now. Kudoos to you too


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

I am so glad that you have the invite on May 22. Well, I hope you get your visa soon, already you've waited for so long.

If you happen to come to Melbourne, you know whom to call first :thumb:



kbjan26 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh mannnn how did I miss you in this forum. I am here since April 2015 damnnn.
> 
> How many times I have read your post you know ? Tons of times mate to secure 20.
> 
> Keep it going mate.Lets give it back to the community. This forum made me where I stand now. Kudoos to you too


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

ashishjain said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am back after settling down Melbourne. (back on this forum, I mean, not India). It's time to repay the debts that this forum members has on me. Time to serve the community.
> 
> ...


Eagerly waiting for your write up on your experience and about your journey from India to Australia. Keep writing...


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Are you the person from Quora who has provided tips on securing 20 for PTE-A ?
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-can-I-improve-my-score-in-the-PTE-Academic-speaking-module-in-a-week


Amazing Ashish..... Your profile on quora reveals a lot about you ..... My journey is also very much similar like yours.... Landing next month with family in Australia.... firstly going to sydney but will definately touch base with you .....


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Wow! I can see that you are among those from the last batch who got an invite with 65 points. Congratulations - you have the visa now as well [] :thumb:

Definitely - whenever you are in Melbourne or I am in Sydney. At least we can get on a call !!



akhandel said:


> Amazing Ashish..... Your profile on quora reveals a lot about you ..... My journey is also very much similar to yours... Landing next month with the family in Australia.... firstly going to Sydney but will definitely touch base with you .....


----------



## sbahuguna (Jun 13, 2018)

sabhishek982 said:


> Hi Ashish - You are doing a great job for everyone out here. I had sent you a private message a couple of days ago with some queries, can you please have a look in your free time and advise?


omG! What a coincidence!! I'm going to apply for ACS assessment soon and was going through this thread thinking how helpful it is and just realised that you are the one whose post on Quora helped me crack PTE. Thank you sooo much Ashish. I'm sure there must be a lot of people who would want to give you credit for their successful AU PR journey.


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

*Eagerly awaiting the next write-up*



ashishjain said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am back after settling down Melbourne. (back on this forum, I mean, not India). It's time to repay the debts that this forum members has on me. Time to serve the community.
> 
> ...


Happy to know that you are settle now. Eagerly waiting for details about rest of your journey. I have got my golden email yesterday and planning to move in December but feeling very anxious now thinking about the future.

Regards,
Pankaj


----------

